# DUNU Q-Lock PLUS Quick-Switch Modular Plug Cables - Discussion Thread



## DUNU-Topsound (Oct 19, 2021)

This is a dedicated discussion/information thread for DUNU's modular plug earphone cables, which as of September 2021, is referred to as *Q-Lock PLUS*.

Because we have an entire portfolio of new cables that spans the whole gamut of price ranges with differing materials and setups, we were requested by multiple members to create a centralized space for DUNU cables that utilize our Quick-Switch modular plug system.

The modular cable is not a concept we came up with (a number of other companies have come up with their own solutions in the past). we tackled the idea head-on and came up with a solution we felt best addressed many users' desires to hot-swap between single-ended and balanced connections, as well as between different sources that use different connectors. We desired a convenient, foolproof way to enable users to switch plugs on the fly. The solution was a ring-sleeve system that we patented (CNIPA ZL201821202295.0, WIPO WO2020019499A1). Line up the dots and arrows, grip the textured sleeve, and the plugs will lock and release intuitively.





As of *October 2021*, we have four different plugs available, in three different colors/finishes:

3.5 mm TRS Single-Ended (compatible with almost everything)
3.5 mm TRRS Balanced 'PRO' (compatible with DAPs like such as those from HiFiMAN and more)
[*Discontinued*, Only Available in Matte Champagne/Black]
2.5 mm TRRS Balanced (compatible with DAPs from companies like Astell & Kern and more)
4.4 mm TRRRS Unbalanced/Balanced (compatible with DAPs from companies like Sony and more)
USB Type-C with integrated DAC (compatible with Android, PC, macOS/iPadOS devices)
Apple Lightning Plug for iOS and iPadOS devices

Plug Colors/Finishes:

Matte Champagne/Black
Chrome Silver/Grey (currently only with DUW-03 & BLANCHE)
Brushed Hairline Stainless Steel/Black (currently only with HULK PRO)
All plugs are *right-angled*; 45 degree plugs are available from third-party partners.
​The following is a comprehensive chart of DUNU cables offered with our patented Quick-Switch modular plug system, sorted approximately by series number and wire material. _The list will be edit/updated periodically to reflect new developments_. *[Last Update: 06/20/2021]*
​
DUW-02DUW-03​LYRE​HULK
***​HULK PRO​CHORD​NOBLEVIRIDIANBLANCHEMANDATE*Wire
 Material*​Silver-Plated OCC Copper​Silver-Plated OCC Copper​OCC Copper
 w/Secondary Fire Refinement​OCC Copper​OCC Copper w/Secondary Fire Refinement​Mixed-Strand
 Furukawa OCC Copper & Neotech Silver​Mixed-Strand
 Furukawa OCC Copper & Neotech Silver
 (higher strand count than CHORD)​High-Purity
 Silver​High-Purity
 Neotech Silver​Complex Mixed-Strand,
 Mixed Material Architecture
 (Gold Foil, Neotech Silver, OCC Copper)​*Core
 Count*​4​8​4​4​4​4​4​4​8​8 + 2​*Cable
 Structure*​Litz Type 1​Litz Type 1 wire in coaxial arrangement and HDPE concentric shielding​Conventional​Litz Type 2
 (6 groups of 28 strands of wire)​Litz Type 2 w/Aramid Core & Aluminum Shield​Conventional​Conventional
 (with unique OCC Copper
 circumferential, non-conducting shield)​Litz Type 2
 (7 groups of 8 strands of wire)​Litz Type 1​Proprietary ​*Gauge*​26 AWG​26 AWG​26 AWG​22 AWG​22 AWG​26 AWG​24 AWG​26 AWG​26 AWG​N/A​*Braid*​Twist​--​Round Litz​Round Litz​Round Litz​Round Litz​Twist​Round Litz​--​--​*MMCX*​✓​✓​✓​✓​✓​✓​✓​✓​✓​✓​*2-Pin
 (0.78 mm)*​✓​✓​Special Order Only​✓​✓​Special Order Only​✓​✓​✓​✓​*Plug(s)
 Included*​3.5 mm TRS
 (Single-Ended)​3.5 mm TRS (Single-Ended)​Choice of
 1 of the 4 plugs​All plugs included​All plugs included
 (except 3.5 mm TRRS 'PRO')​Choice of
 1 of the 4 plugs​All plugs included​3.5 mm TRS
 (Single-Ended)​All plugs included *
 (except 3.5 mm TRRS 'PRO')​All plugs included **
 (except 3.5 mm TRRS 'PRO')​*Retail Price (USD)*​$79.99​$199.99​$149.99​$299.99​$359.99​$209.99​$399.99​N/A
 (only available in Asia)​$329.99​N/A
 (only available in Asia)​
* Plugs are palladium-plated for functional and aesthetic purposes
** Also available with only a 4.4 mm Pentaconn Right-Angle plug

Many of these cables come as standard equipment on our current products (paired cables utilize overmolded connectors instead of a generic cylindrical connector), such as the EST 112 (DUW-02S), DK-2001 (DUW-02), DK-3001 PRO (LYRE), DK-4001 (NOBLE), 17th Anniversary Limited Edition (CHORD), Studio SA6 (DUW-03), ZEN (DUW-03), and LUNA (special variant of the NOBLE, codenamed 'STELLAR'). However, we have several standalone products as well, such as the HULK, VIRIDIAN, BLANCHE, and MANDATE. VIRDIAN and MANDATE are only available in Asia.


----------



## rantng (Jun 4, 2020)

Really appreciate the chart showing the breakdown between the different cables. I've had this post bookmarked for the longest time. Curious about the new cables as well. (Argh, just noticed 2 of them are Asia only) The Noble cable is a great balance of ergonomics & fidelity, while the 22 AWG Hulk is a Hulk of a cable.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

rantng said:


> Really appreciate the chart showing the breakdown between the different cables. I've had this post bookmarked for the longest time. Curious about the new cables as well. (Argh, just noticed 2 of them are Asia only) The Noble cable is a great balance of ergonomics & fidelity, while the 22 AWG Hulk is a Hulk of a cable.



Yeah, the two models are Asia only for different reasons; the MANDATE is a very high-end cable that retails for more than the price of the LUNA; it was conceived essentially only for the few audiophiles who are interested in flagship level cables. The structure is highly complex and probably too complicated to explain in a short sentence.

The long and the short of it is that it uses two different types of wire cores in an 8 + 2 braid. The golden-looking cores are that way because, well, it's surfaced by a layer of pure 999 gold foil. Underneath is a platinum-silver plating over OCC copper that has been further purified through a secondary fire refinement process (similar to that of the LYRE). The center is a coaxial bundle of pure silver wires. It's a crazy, just about excessive kind of cable design. So it's pretty much only for those who are into the most esoteric, exotic cables around. It's certainly not something that will be actively stocked, but made on demand.






The other model, VIRIDIAN, is not offered outside of Asia because we didn't want to invite confusion about its similarity in appearance with products from another cable company that we distribute for. It is a different cable, however --- different gauge wire and sheathing.






We anticipate BLANCHE to be something that will appeal to a lot of people.

Aside from the pure silver wire, despite an 8-core braid, its ergonomics are quite good, and we think it's quite a handsome cable as well.

The palladium plating for the plugs is a new development.


----------



## rantng

You’re just a bunch of mad scientists over there


----------



## hkpants

Will definitely be copping some of these cables. While not a cable believer, the modular system and aesthetics are right up my alley. I loved the cable that came with the Luna, so looking forward to getting some new ones.


----------



## deafenears

rantng said:


> Really appreciate the chart showing the breakdown between the different cables. I've had this post bookmarked for the longest time. Curious about the new cables as well. (Argh, just noticed 2 of them are Asia only) The Noble cable is a great balance of ergonomics & fidelity, while the 22 AWG Hulk is a Hulk of a cable.


I've bookmarked that post too, though it lists them as 24 AWG yet this table has them at 26 AWG except the Noble. Which is correct?


----------



## katatonicone1

Lovely! I really like DUW-02, which makes me curious about DUW-03. I will also soon aquire Lyre in a 2 pin variant - so happy you decided to make it possible to order 😊


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

deafenears said:


> I've bookmarked that post too, though it lists them as 24 AWG yet this table has them at 26 AWG except the Noble. Which is correct?



Please refer to this table as the most accurate information. We made mistakes with the gauge specs in that post that you and @rantng bookmarked.



katatonicone1 said:


> Lovely! I really like DUW-02, which makes me curious about DUW-03. I will also soon aquire Lyre in a 2 pin variant - so happy you decided to make it possible to order 😊



The DUW-03 will make its debut with the Studio SA6 and the end of July (might end up being August if our shipment from Sonion continues to be delayed). It will be an 8-core cable, and 26-27 AWG for each cable strand; the wire material will most likely be SPC, but we're still playing with mixed sources of cable materials, so the final spec may end up different from what is described here. That is why the table column for the DUW-03 is basically empty.


----------



## rantng

Just noticed the Blanche is available at MusicTeck (MMCX only). Hope to hear more about these as I’ve been looking for an affordable high quality pure silver cable.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

rantng said:


> Just noticed the Blanche is available at MusicTeck (MMCX only). Hope to hear more about these as I’ve been looking for an affordable high quality pure silver cable.



Yes, MusicTeck has our first small batch of BLANCHE cables. We're working with them to gauge user interest in the cable. Officially, we won't ship until 7/13, as we're holding a pre-order event from this weekend until 7/12.

The details on BLANCHE are simple. It is 8-core, pure silver Litz (from Neotech). We're really happy with how soft and pliable the sheathing feels, so ergonomics are portable-friendly. We then switched to palladium plating on the plugs and exterior accents are chromed. We think it's quite a handsome cable.


----------



## Audio Addict

Luna owners should get a 50% discount😂😂


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Audio Addict said:


> Luna owners should get a 50% discount😂😂



Can't guarantee a discount to that level, but LUNA owners should definitely talk to us about this cable! 😇


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

For those interested, we currently have a sale going on for a few of our modular cables, like the LYRE, CHORD, and NOBLE, as well as the pre-order for the BLANCHE:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dun...ales-pre-orders-product-announcements.936600/

Here's a snippet:


DUNU-Topsound said:


> *Mid-Summer Sale (July 1st to July 12th)*
> 
> Our *DK-2001* was recently awarded by _Stereo Sound_'s HiVi magazine as a *1st Place HiVi Summer 2020 Best Buy* in the ¥20,000 to ¥50,000 category in Japan. We're celebrating with a sale of many of our popular earphone models!
> 
> ...


----------



## feverfive (Jul 5, 2020)

Hmm, glad I came across this thread (I've just started nosing around head-fi again lately after being only an occasional visitor the last ~5 years).  I'm looking for a solidly made but not expensive cable for my Sony XBA-Z5.  I think the DUW-02 is the ticket for me.  I notice the extra plugs (I would want a 4.4mm balanced along with the included 3.5mm) aren't on the  DUW-02 product page.  I'll just dig around and find what I presume is a separate page for the additional plugs.


----------



## rantng

feverfive said:


> Hmm, glad I came across this thread (I've just started nosing around head-fi again lately after being only an occasional visitor the last ~5 years).  I'm looking for a solidly made but not expensive cable for my Sony XBA-Z5.  I think the DUW-02 is the ticket for me.  I notice the extra plugs (I would want a 4.4mm balanced along with the included 3.5mm) aren't on the  DUW-02 product page.  I'll just dig around and find what I presume is a separate page for the additional plugs.



https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/4-4-mm-unbalanced-balanced-quick-switch-modular-plug


----------



## deafenears (Jul 5, 2020)

any plans for a 6.35mm / 1/4" and/or 4-pin XLR plug?


----------



## feverfive

I just placed an order with Linsoul for the DUW-02 + 2.5mm balanced plug + 4.4mm balanced plug.  Not a bad deal for what looks like a well-constructed cable (which is all I want; <fingerscrossed>) that I can quickly swap between my laptop hp out plus balanced outputs on my A&K DAP and soon-to-be-ordered Sony DAP.  This will be my first Dunu product.


----------



## roygbiv6

I put some thoughts on this cable with the IMR PB1 in that thread but thought I'd pop them here too. Its a very nice cable that pairs nicely with the PB1. Sounds great, looks great, feels great & is very well made. The plug system is superb and I'll be getting more of these cables now I have the plugs.

I have to say this PB1 & Hulk cable combo is superb. I havent heard a full copper cable with this much detail before. I went back to stock for a bit to see if it was the cable and wow. It has a beautiful level of warmth and richness. Bass is perfect really and not too present like on some copper cables. It feels like its capable of carrying everything the 220 & amp8 pumps out to the PB1. 

I wasn't sure how comfortable and practical it would be but after about a day and a half the cable became more supple and it is very comfortable. Crazy for a cable this thick. I got it for listening when I am not moving but have been walking about with it in fine. Wouldn't be my 1st choice for commuting say but it could be done. 

Anyway I like it a lot if you had your eye on it and wasn't sure it's a great cable that is worth the money.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

Pre-ordered the Blanche, guys. Really like the DUNU cables and the Blanche looks stunning on top! Will see how it pairs with some of my higher-end IEM.

BTW, does anyone know if DUNU is working on straight terminations? 🤔 Having the quick switch it would be awesome to choose between L-shaped and straight termination.


----------



## katatonicone1

Is Lyre bold bass kind of cable? I like DUW-02 but sonically would love more bassier representation.


----------



## roygbiv6

HuoYuanJia said:


> Pre-ordered the Blanche, guys. Really like the DUNU cables and the Blanche looks stunning on top! Will see how it pairs with some of my higher-end IEM.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if DUNU is working on straight terminations? 🤔 Having the quick switch it would be awesome to choose between L-shaped and straight termination.



I'll be very interested to know what it is like. I would like to get more of these cables as well made and the plug system is great and much better than using adaptors.

I've been looking at the Blanche and Noble to go with the Hulk but there are not a lot of reviews about.


----------



## SQ13

I couldnt find any review on the Noble too. Can anyone advise if the mmcx have any problem fitting into the Sony ier-z1r, Shure 846, etc


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

SQ13 said:


> I couldnt find any review on the Noble too. Can anyone advise if the mmcx have any problem fitting into the Sony ier-z1r, Shure 846, etc



The connectors on all of our current standalone cables use a standard MMCX interface. Unless the earphones themselves have a custom recessed MMCX seat or a keyed ring, there should be no issue. We've had no issue with them fitting the IER-Z1R or SE846.

MMCX compatibility is an issue with our older, now-discontinued models, such as the DN-2002 and TITAN 3/5. For example, the DN-2002 uses a keyed overmold for its MMCX connectors. We did this in the past to improve the longevity of the MMCX connection, but we managed to improve MMCX's shelf life with our Catch-Hold seat mechanism on our current portfolio of earphones (people will notice that MMCX cables latch onto our earphones very tightly). Thus, we switched to the standard MMCX connector to improve compatibility.


----------



## Facta

DUNU-Topsound said:


> The connectors on all of our current standalone cables use a standard MMCX interface. Unless the earphones themselves have a custom recessed MMCX seat or a keyed ring, there should be no issue. We've had no issue with them fitting the IER-Z1R or SE846.
> 
> MMCX compatibility is an issue with our older, now-discontinued models, such as the DN-2002 and TITAN 3/5. For example, the DN-2002 uses a keyed overmold for its MMCX connectors. We did this in the past to improve the longevity of the MMCX connection, but we managed to improve MMCX's shelf life with our Catch-Hold seat mechanism on our current portfolio of earphones (people will notice that MMCX cables latch onto our earphones very tightly). Thus, we switched to the standard MMCX connector to improve compatibility.



Would the MMCX of Blanche fit *Sennheiser IE 500 Pro*?

And any 2-pin variant from Blanche or other that might fit *UM Universal MEST?*


----------



## superuser1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyone try out the Lyre? What kind of change in sound would one expect from these?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Facta said:


> Would the MMCX of Blanche fit *Sennheiser IE 500 Pro*?



AFAIK, Sennheiser does not use MMCX, so no.



Facta said:


> And any 2-pin variant from Blanche or other that might fit *UM Universal MEST?*



Not sure, but the MEST might be using the extruded 2-pin seats, similar to those on qdc and old UE models. For this type, we would only switch the polarity on one side to match the polarity configuration. That would be a custom order process.


----------



## audio123

Luna Stock
Blanche
Chord
Noble
DUW-02
Lyre
Hulk
Viridian


----------



## feverfive

feverfive said:


> I just placed an order with Linsoul for the DUW-02 + 2.5mm balanced plug + 4.4mm balanced plug.  Not a bad deal for what looks like a well-constructed cable (which is all I want; <fingerscrossed>) that I can quickly swap between my laptop hp out plus balanced outputs on my A&K DAP and soon-to-be-ordered Sony DAP.  This will be my first Dunu product.


Man, I screwed up badly by not paying the $12 extra for express shipping, I think.  I totally disregarded doing so after recent experiences with buying from Europe -- paying for expedited shipping just didn't seem to matter; it was going to always take a month+ to receive it here in the U.S.  Now....I'm not so sure that applies to shipping from Asia.  I bought something from a Japanese shop earlier this week, and it was shipped express.  Looks like I'll have it in a couple more days.  Meanwhile, it looks like my DUW-02 order hasn't left Asia (hard to say for sure because tracking isn't the best).  Oh well, my fault for being dismissive + cheap, hahahaha.

Moral of the story:  gents, unless the cost is outrageous, paying for express shipping is the smart way to go.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

feverfive said:


> Man, I screwed up badly by not paying the $12 extra for express shipping, I think.  I totally disregarded doing so after recent experiences with buying from Europe -- paying for expedited shipping just didn't seem to matter; it was going to always take a month+ to receive it here in the U.S.  Now....I'm not so sure that applies to shipping from Asia.  I bought something from a Japanese shop earlier this week, and it was shipped express.  Looks like I'll have it in a couple more days.  Meanwhile, it looks like my DUW-02 order hasn't left Asia (hard to say for sure because tracking isn't the best).  Oh well, my fault for being dismissive + cheap, hahahaha.
> 
> Moral of the story:  gents, unless the cost is outrageous, paying for express shipping is the smart way to go.



Shipping has been a nightmare in the pandemic era unfortunately. That's why we put up such a large warning splash page on our website --- we didn't want people to worry. It has slowly improved, however, at least for shipping to Europe. What used to take 30 days a couple months ago is down to under two weeks.


----------



## Ony38

@DUNU-Topsound Any comparison between Hulk and Blanche?


----------



## Facta

Hulk: comic book character.
Blanche: Tennessee Williams' "A Streetcar Named Desire".


----------



## Ony38

Facta said:


> Hulk: comic book character.
> Blanche: Tennessee Williams' "A Streetcar Named Desire".


----------



## SQ13

posted this in the summer sale thread, will post here since forumers are asking about the cables. i don’t see much on Noble and Chord review hence can Dunu team help to highlight the difference in sound between Chord and Noble besides Noble has the thicker gauge and shielding. Thanks


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Facta said:


> Hulk: comic book character.
> Blanche: Tennessee Williams' "A Streetcar Named Desire".



Both Mr. Banner and Miss DuBois struggle with significant inner conflict and across both their character arcs they learn to reconcile with their insecurities! 



SQ13 said:


> posted this in the summer sale thread, will post here since forumers are asking about the cables. i don’t see much on Noble and Chord review hence can Dunu team help to highlight the difference in sound between Chord and Noble besides Noble has the thicker gauge and shielding. Thanks



We tend not to make sweeping statements about the sound of our cables because we would rather them speak for themselves. However, beyond the ergonomic differences (CHORD is significantly more flexible because of its tighter weave and lack of copper shield), the NOBLE will have better crosstalk performance because of the shield. The consequence is that some people have reported sharper imaging characteristics with the NOBLE as compared to the CHORD.


----------



## deafenears

audio123 said:


> Luna Stock
> Blanche
> Chord
> Noble
> ...


hmm so is the Blanche thicker than the Noble / Luna stock? 8 x 26 awg vs. 4 x 24 awg?

The Viridian looks quite thick too, somewhere in between Hulk and the Noble but table on the first page says 4 x 26 awg.

 Also, no photos of the Mandate for comparison?


----------



## audio123

deafenears said:


> hmm so is the Blanche thicker than the Noble / Luna stock? 8 x 26 awg vs. 4 x 24 awg?
> 
> The Viridian looks quite thick too, somewhere in between Hulk and the Noble but table on the first page says 4 x 26 awg.
> 
> Also, no photos of the Mandate for comparison?


The Blanche is just a little thicker but very similar thickness. The Hulk is thicker than Viridian. I don't have the Mandate, sorry. Cheers!


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

The VIRIDIAN appears oddly thick in that picture --- might be due to the angle of the shot.


With the imminent release of the Studio SA6, we are now ready to reveal more details about the DUW-03 cable.




​It is a handbraided, 8-core weave composed of 26 AWG high-purity OCC silver-plated copper Litz wire, so there's insulation enameled to each and every conducting strand. The wires are furthermore arranged in a coaxial, dual-layered fashion. A concentric layer of high-density polyethylene (HDPE) inner sheathing separates the two layers of wiring to ensure optimal signal preservation. The DUW-03 will be released as a standalone cable soon after the release of the Studio SA6.


----------



## feverfive

I tell you what, I give *Linsoul* credit for immediately shipping my DUW02 (plus additional balanced plugs) order.  The carrier(s) used since hitting the U.S., however, has not been very impressive.  I understand heavy shipping these days, but dang...

Order placed early morning *July 5th* (my time/date); received shipping notice from Linsoul mid-afternoon *July 6*.  The tracking service link they provided was not very useful, but I finally figured out I could track via DHL eCommerce Tracking.  It arrived pretty quickly to O'Hare Airport in Chicago on *July 10*, and has been milling around several stops in the Chicagoland area ever since.  Supposedly it was tendered to US Postal early morning of July 16 for ultimate delivery to me, but USPS tracking still shows this in pre-shipment, with a label printed July 9; no receipt of package scan.

Oh, the joys of dealing with international non-expedited shipping!  LMAO, I continue to feel foolish for not spending the additional $12 for express have shipping, though again, in my defense, I wasted $$ on express shipping from Europe these past few months, with deliveries still delayed significantly in instances, so I was reluctant to go that route again.


----------



## kubig123

The USB C plug is extremely interesting. 
Would be  perfect way to connect my earphones to my iPad Pro and my MacBook.
Please let me know if it will be available to purchase.


----------



## Tungy

they should make the hulk cable green, it would look awesome


----------



## dw13

Just received the Dunu Blanche--what an absolutely beautiful cable!  Great craftsmanship. Supple. Quick connects work great.  Really, really nice.

Paired it with my Campfire Ara.  I may have to get another.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

I also received the Blanche today! I have the 2pin version and it is a stunning visual match with my CIEM. The packaging is fantastic - something to put in a vitrine. I haven't even dared to try it out yet. My adrenaline is too high during the day ;-p , I will wait until tonight when my hearing is more susceptible to nuanced sound differences.

But from the looks and feel, I think I have to order another one with MMCX... eventually.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

Blanche connected to the CIEM of my choice.


----------



## Facta

HuoYuanJia said:


> Blanche connected to the CIEM of my choice.




The 2-pin Blanche can fit 64Audio A12t securely enough?


----------



## HuoYuanJia

Facta said:


> The 2-pin Blanche can fit 64Audio A12t securely enough?


It's a perfect fit. Sits very tight and flush on recessed sockets.


----------



## Facta

Thank you.


----------



## ngd3

@HuoYuanJia  you post some more color pics of the Blanche?


----------



## feverfive

Received my DUW02 IEM cable (plus 2.5mm & 4.4mm balanced plugs) an hour ago.  I am using this with my much loved Sony XBA-Z5.  I had to re-attach each ear piece once to get them seated properly in the MMCX connectors, but zero issues after that so far.

This is my first experience with a modular plug-capable cable, and I've gotta say it is implemented much better than I could have hoped.  What a great design.

While I have experienced subtle sound differences in (properly-made) cables in the past, that is not something I choose to chase.  All I wanted here was good ergonomics, quality build with top-notch parts and the flexibility the DUNU modular IEM cable design affords.  On all counts, my initial impressions are very positive.

Big ups to DUNU.  I said in another thread, and I meant it:  I am in the market for a mid-priced IEM, with the intention to purchase ~November, and I'll be keeping DUNU in mind while I evaluate/do homework on a bunch of candidates over the next few months.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

ngd3 said:


> @HuoYuanJia  you post some more color pics of the Blanche?


But... they were in color. You mean like this?






More here: https://www.klauseulenbach.de/2020/07/28/dunu-blanche-is-it-the-cable/
I share my experience with the Blanche in more detail.


----------



## roygbiv6

Tungy said:


> they should make the hulk cable green, it would look awesome



The Hulk looks really great in its standard colour. Its a cable that always looks very impressive when it catches the light but I would buy a green version in a flash. It does make total sense the more I think about it.

I've found a pair it matches well for it to live on & don't like to change them off too often. So would like another one as it is such a great cable you want to try it on every pair you own.


----------



## NickMit

Thanks for the review! Although I am a little bit worried now about the issue with contacts...
Getting a better sound is one thing, but if you need to constantly check the connection the difference will be neglected. Not to mention that problems with contacts can quite fast lead to more annoying ones as replugging will rapidly loosen the fit.
Has anyone else experienced similar problems with the contacts or it is an issue only with this particular model, I wonder...



HuoYuanJia said:


> But... they were in color. You mean like this?
> More here: https://www.klauseulenbach.de/2020/07/28/dunu-blanche-is-it-the-cable/
> I share my experience with the Blanche in more detail.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

NickMit said:


> Thanks for the review! Although I am a little bit worried now about the issue with contacts...
> Getting a better sound is one thing, but if you need to constantly check the connection the difference will be neglected. Not to mention that problems with contacts can quite fast lead to more annoying ones as replugging will rapidly loosen the fit.
> Has anyone else experienced similar problems with the contacts or it is an issue only with this particular model, I wonder...


I would be lying if I'd say it wasn't bothering me. But my 2.5mm termination was probably the worst out of the box and the issue is now almost completely gone. I had it cut out one channel yesterday and after a "spin" the issue was resolved. But, yes, this is a cautious recommendation for this cable in particular. I would wait for some more users to chime in and share their experience.

However, the rest still holds true. I am still going through my music collection and I am 100% certain that the sound improved dramatically. I have a few piano recordings that were always harsh and sounded like they were clipping or distorting. It is gone now! I almost cannot believe it...


----------



## starck86 (Jul 31, 2020)

No issues with my contacts here!
The first few times I used the Blanche I did have some scratchyness, but I inserted/removed/rotated the jack gently a number of times for maybe 30-60 seconds, and ever since it’s been perfect. I hope that helps! Also- I should mention that I wiped the plug with 99% alcohol as well (or use 90%; apply with a tiny bit on a paper towel, and wipe off almost immediately); I suspect this also might have helped.

I have to admit, I heard this cable at canjam andI initially just thought it was slightly more treble-y, but after spending some time with a Quicksilver tube amp and the Luna I am really, really impressed with the Blanche. There’s more to it than I thought.


----------



## physio

Sorry to but in guys but here's a couple pics of mine for whatever it's worth. It's very supple and I really like it.


----------



## 230inthird (Aug 2, 2020)

physio said:


> Sorry to but in guys but here's a couple pics of mine for whatever it's worth. It's very supple and I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## starck86

@physio - nice pics! I need to get the 2 pin version eventually as well.

The Blanche is so darn supple and it’s very, very nice.


Some quick pics of mine:


----------



## davidmolliere

Nice pics!

I am ordering Blanche as well imminently


----------



## Facta

Could someone guess how this might compare with FiiO LC-RE? Having trouble choosing one.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...le-for-fiio-shure.930572/page-3#post-15794304


----------



## Facta

HuoYuanJia said:


> Blanche connected to the CIEM of my choice.




Lovely pics. Camera and lens used?


----------



## HuoYuanJia

Facta said:


> Lovely pics. Camera and lens used?


Thank you! I'm a micro-four-third shooter. I use a Olympus E-M5 II. This lens is the M.Zuiko 60mm f/2.0.

However, I don't really recommend it. I bought it very recently as there was a 100€ discount. Up until then I was using the M.Zuiko Pro 12-40mm f/2.8 and it gets fairly close even with macro shots. (Anyway close enough for IEM - maybe not for tiny insects.) I think the Pro also has nicer Bokeh too.


----------



## Facta

HuoYuanJia said:


> Thank you! I'm a micro-four-third shooter. I use a Olympus E-M5 II. This lens is the M.Zuiko 60mm f/2.0.
> 
> However, I don't really recommend it. I bought it very recently as there was a 100€ discount. Up until then I was using the M.Zuiko Pro 12-40mm f/2.8 and it gets fairly close even with macro shots. (Anyway close enough for IEM - maybe not for tiny insects.) I think the Pro also has nicer Bokeh too.



Browsed through your Insta pics of audiophile gear. Lovely work. Such respect for ISO, in general and such obsession with minimal set design, breathing space and cleanliness inside the frame even while clicking against daily life backgrounds. All one needs is one passion to be happy in life. You have more than two -photography, audio, writing. My congratulations. Could you possible suggest a good full-frame L-mount macro lens for Panasonic S1H with at least 50% magnification? Sigma 70mm f/2.8 DG seems to be the only option in stores as of now. Something that can get me as close to cables and the nozzles of IEMs, well beyond just the eyeballs of my actors.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

Wow, thank you for the mostly undeserved praise! I don't even know what to say...



Facta said:


> Could you possible suggest a good full-frame L-mount macro lens for Panasonic S1H with at least 50% magnification?


I am afraid I am not following camera tech releases. Not as long as my camera is still working anyway. I really have no idea about what's happening outside the Olympus world.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

@DUNU-Topsound
Any ETA on the DUW-03 release? I know it’s contingent on the SA6’s release. I’m just impatient is all


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

monsieurfromag3 said:


> @DUNU-Topsound
> Any ETA on the DUW-03 release? I know it’s contingent on the SA6’s release. I’m just impatient is all



No clear timeline, sorry. Perhaps after we finally release the first batch of SA6, we'll get a clearer picture.


----------



## Pretardo (Aug 25, 2020)

A big thanks to the engineers and others a Dunu. I picked up a set of DUW-02 and I was so impressed with the quality of the cable and the quick switch connector that I bought a Blanche cable just a few days later.
The quick connected helped me identify that the 3.5mm to 4.4mm adaptor that I was using with my Hugo 2 was darkening everything I plugged into it. I was on the edge of selling my Hugo 2 because it seemed to have lost that wow factor, but by being able to switch the termination conveniently, I was able to identify what my adaptor was doing To the sound and reassess my setup. Now, I’m able to move more fluidly from my portable setup to my desk setup. Thank you for that!


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Glad you're happy with it @Pretardo


----------



## davidmolliere (Sep 4, 2020)

Blanche is ordered and should ship this week, quite excited it will compliment the Hulk nicely and can't wait to check synergy with my more organic IEMs like FIBAE7 and C9 Pro!

Edit : Should arrive next tuesday, can't wait!


----------



## Facta

Received Dunu Hulk cable. Terrific build, quality and sound, of course.  The only issue I have is the resultant length of the connector after connecting any of the switchable plugs to the module. Dunu product design engineers can aim to make it way shorter in the next update. FiiO LC RE1 with similar modular/switchable design is 30% shorter, at least.


----------



## davidmolliere

Congrats on the Hulk it's one of my favorite cable the build quality is as good (if not better) as cables 8x the price, and the SQ is just as impressive... Hulk is special and a classic!

Never had issues with the connector in terms of durability or even usability but this could be a possible improvement. I have tried a friend's LC-RE as well, and I own DITA Oslo so I have tried the 3 systems and mecanically Dunu's system is the one I prefer over any other. It's so easy, smooth and durable. I'll check if the Blanche is the same size or shorter when I get it.


----------



## Wyville

davidmolliere said:


> Blanche is ordered and should ship this week, quite excited it will compliment the Hulk nicely and can't wait to check synergy with my more organic IEMs like FIBAE7 and C9 Pro!
> 
> Edit : Should arrive next tuesday, can't wait!


Looking forward to reading your impressions (review?), as it looks like a very nice cable. Quite curious if it is a stereotypical silver cable, or something a bit smoother.


----------



## davidmolliere

Wyville said:


> Looking forward to reading your impressions (review?), as it looks like a very nice cable. Quite curious if it is a stereotypical silver cable, or something a bit smoother.



I never reviewed cables, it's not very easy to do and to me cables are more about synergy... but I'll sure post in depth impressions... my bet is not stereotypical silver, looks like a smooth transparent cable and my bet is great pairing with organic IEMs like FIBAE7 and C9 Pro and I am quite curious also at how it will pair with the SA3/SA6

I expect soundstage, imaging and transparency to improve with this cable. We'll see, delivery is scheduled tuesday


----------



## Pretardo

Wyville said:


> Looking forward to reading your impressions (review?), as it looks like a very nice cable. Quite curious if it is a stereotypical silver cable, or something a bit smoother.


I did a quick comparison between the Blanche and Fearless Audio 8 core upgrade cables on U12t’s. Listening to Andrew Bird, the highs on the Blanche were much smoother and the mids were more forward. Andrew Bird’s whistling was clear and detailed yet fluid. I could clearly hear the slight vibrato in some of the whistling. The Fearless Audio cable had sharper highs and more pronounced mid-bass. The whistling was slightly harsher in comparison. If I didn’t have anything to compare it against I wouldn’t have noticed it. The soundstage for both cables was very similar in both width and depth. 
Functionality wise, the Blanche wins, hands down. The Y splitter on the Fearless cables is a ball and chain for your ears. It’s too bad too because the cable is soft, smooth and doesn’t tangle. Pretty much everything you want in a cable. The Blanche takes that same functionality and makes it beautiful too. The weave is very attractive and the hardware is just the right weight to let you know that you have something substantial and durable, but it it’s made of something nicer to wear than depleted uranium. After the Y splitter the cable transitions to a twist and end in polished metal 2-pin connectors. 
Are they right for you? I have no idea. Are they worth the price sonically? For me it’s not a deal breaker. But are they great cables functionality and aesthetically? I think so. Cables are to headphones as straps are to watches. Choose accordingly.


----------



## Wyville

Pretardo said:


> I did a quick comparison between the Blanche and Fearless Audio 8 core upgrade cables on U12t’s. Listening to Andrew Bird, the highs on the Blanche were much smoother and the mids were more forward. Andrew Bird’s whistling was clear and detailed yet fluid. I could clearly hear the slight vibrato in some of the whistling. The Fearless Audio cable had sharper highs and more pronounced mid-bass. The whistling was slightly harsher in comparison. If I didn’t have anything to compare it against I wouldn’t have noticed it. The soundstage for both cables was very similar in both width and depth.
> Functionality wise, the Blanche wins, hands down. The Y splitter on the Fearless cables is a ball and chain for your ears. It’s too bad too because the cable is soft, smooth and doesn’t tangle. Pretty much everything you want in a cable. The Blanche takes that same functionality and makes it beautiful too. The weave is very attractive and the hardware is just the right weight to let you know that you have something substantial and durable, but it it’s made of something nicer to wear than depleted uranium. After the Y splitter the cable transitions to a twist and end in polished metal 2-pin connectors.
> Are they right for you? I have no idea. Are they worth the price sonically? For me it’s not a deal breaker. But are they great cables functionality and aesthetically? I think so. Cables are to headphones as straps are to watches. Choose accordingly.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## davidmolliere (Sep 7, 2020)

So, it arrived one day early and I am glad 





Superb build as usual and the first impressions as I cycle through my IEMs is very very good, Blanche packs a lot of refinement with impressive resolution with a smooth delivery full of nuances. I don't feel you loose down low in fact the level of bass detail and control is very impressive, the mids are exquisite with a touch more bite again with a smooth delivery. And last but not least up top extension is great as well as sparkle in the lower treble, again and again absolutely smooth with makes it exciting yet never agressive.

Low footprint makes ergonomics a treat but we're used to it now, I expect Blanche is going to get some major airtime 

Only thing but I think it's been brought up, the plug probably needs a bit of ironing out I get cuts when I rotate the plug in the LPGT socket.

Also worth noting, I am pushing the volume up +5% approximately with the Blanche... wondering if that's cable impedance or I am enjoying it so much I am pushing the volume a bit...


----------



## lafeuill

Did you try the 4.4mm plug of the Hulk on the Blanche with your LPGT ?


----------



## davidmolliere

lafeuill said:


> Did you try the 4.4mm plug of the Hulk on the Blanche with your LPGT ?



Funny you mention it, I was going to do just this but didn't want to mix and match the plating is different wonder if Blanche is Rhodium... right now things are better and I don't have unwanted noise anymore so maybe it was just a matter of setting the plug in


----------



## AlexCBSN

So, just ordered the Blanche... kinda excited to get it. Was wondering if @davidmolliere or @DUNU-Topsound  can tell something about mixing other dunu connectors with the Blanche, I own lyre, noble and hulk and wonder if it would be a problem to use the connectors those use with the Blanche


----------



## fusionramjet

Does anybody know if DUNU’s modular cable MMCX connectors or FiiO LC-RE’s fit the Z1R better?


----------



## davidmolliere

fusionramjet said:


> Does anybody know if DUNU’s modular cable MMCX connectors or FiiO LC-RE’s fit the Z1R better?



This is tricky as the IER-Z1R has recessed sockets given the connectors, I know @lafeuill had issues disconnecting the Hulk from the IER-Z1R and broke one of the Hulk MMCX connector... basically sony has made it so you preferably have to use their cables... Since he also has LC-RE he can probably answer that one too.


----------



## AlexCBSN

davidmolliere said:


> This is tricky as the IER-Z1R has recessed sockets given the connectors, I know @lafeuill had issues disconnecting the Hulk from the IER-Z1R and broke one of the Hulk MMCX connector... basically sony has made it so you preferably have to use their cables... Since he also has LC-RE he can probably answer that one too.


I’m looking at picrures and the recess doesn’t seem bigger than the ier m9 (though the shells are different) i easily can snug in the lyre and noble mmcx and never had a problem, though as i said, this is ier m9, but i think the shell in that section is quite similar, ier z1r cable fits perfectly the ier m9


----------



## lafeuill (Sep 28, 2020)

davidmolliere said:


> This is tricky as the IER-Z1R has recessed sockets given the connectors, I know @lafeuill had issues disconnecting the Hulk from the IER-Z1R and broke one of the Hulk MMCX connector... basically sony has made it so you preferably have to use their cables... Since he also has LC-RE he can probably answer that one too.


Indeed. Both are compatible but the female mmcx connector on the IER-Z1R is so recessed that it becomes really difficult to unplug the cable with your fingers (and mine are on the thin side). There's not enough surface to grip it, and the connection is very tight. I slipped when trying to remove it and pulled on the cable itself, which damaged the soldering. You have to use 'curved beak' pliers and a thick rubber band inbetween. Be warned


----------



## fusionramjet

Thank you, everyone!  Very helpful.
I figured I’d wear gloves for more traction and was wondering about using some kind of pliers but didn’t want to damage the connector 😅.
Also, the Z1R is slippery and the shape is hard for me to get a good grip on it.


----------



## lafeuill

AlexCBSN said:


> So, just ordered the Blanche... kinda excited to get it. Was wondering if @davidmolliere or @DUNU-Topsound  can tell something about mixing other dunu connectors with the Blanche, I own lyre, noble and hulk and wonder if it would be a problem to use the connectors those use with the Blanche


The plugs will be compatible with any of the modular Dunu cables. The only difference will be in the coating of the jacks. Noble, Lyre and Hulk are gold plated. Not so with the Blanche iirc.


----------



## davidmolliere

lafeuill said:


> The plugs will be compatible with any of the modular Dunu cables. The only difference will be in the coating of the jacks. Noble, Lyre and Hulk are gold plated. Not so with the Blanche iirc.



I think Blanche is Rhodium coated, not sure... mixing probably has indiscernible effect but it's not how it was intended


----------



## AlexCBSN

davidmolliere said:


> I think Blanche is Rhodium coated, not sure... mixing probably has indiscernible effect but it's not how it was intended


Was wondering about that


----------



## cytoSiN

davidmolliere said:


> I think Blanche is Rhodium coated, not sure... mixing probably has indiscernible effect but it's not how it was intended



I thought Dunu said palladium?  Also, were you able to test the Blanche with OG Solaris?  I need a 4.4 termination for amp8EX, but I don't want to have to swap cables every time I swap amps on DX220 or switch to another source, so I'm trying to choose a Dunu cable.  I'm down to Blanche vs. Noble but there's not much info out there on either, let alone paired with OG Solaris, and there's no way to demo right now.

Finally, does anyone know how much resistance the connectors add here?  I had considered adding a 2.5-->4.4--> adapter to my current ALO Super Litz cable, but the measured resistance of the dd connector was off the charts, so I scrapped that idea and I'm hoping the Dunu connectors won't have that problem.  I believe @fokta measured at least one Dunu adapter, but it didn't look like the ones that ship with these cables.  Thanks all!


----------



## davidmolliere

I stand corrected then palladium it is


----------



## cytoSiN

davidmolliere said:


> I stand corrected then palladium it is



I'm just repeating what Dunu said in the first post here, don't take my word for it!  Had you any chance to try to Blanche with Solaris, or had you already moved on from Solaris by the time you tried the Blanche?  Thanks!


----------



## davidmolliere

No I don’t have the Solaris anymore maybe @audio123 can tell


----------



## audio123

davidmolliere said:


> No I don’t have the Solaris anymore maybe @audio123 can tell


 @cytoSiN Which Solaris


----------



## cytoSiN

audio123 said:


> @cytoSiN Which Solaris



OG!


----------



## audio123

cytoSiN said:


> OG!


Testing in progress.


----------



## audio123

cytoSiN said:


> OG!


Wow very good pairing. Thanks for being curious about this combination!!! Bass is more agile, the biggest change for me is better midrange transparency and vocals are expressed more clearly, treble is airier with slightly more sparkle. There is more precise positioning of instruments. There is better stage width while depth is rendered similarly.


----------



## cytoSiN

audio123 said:


> Wow very good pairing. Thanks for being curious about this combination!!! Bass is more agile, the biggest change for me is better midrange transparency and vocals are expressed more clearly, treble is airier with slightly more sparkle. There is more precise positioning of instruments. There is better stage width while depth is rendered similarly.



Thank you!  You don't by any chance own the Noble as well to compare?


----------



## audio123

cytoSiN said:


> Thank you!  You don't by any chance own the Noble as well to compare?


Blanche pairs way better with the Solaris. Get the Blanche. Cheers!


----------



## fokta

cytoSiN said:


> . I believe @fokta measured at least one Dunu adapter, but it didn't look like the ones that ship with these cables. Thanks all


Yes... but it was gold plated. 


dunu 2.5TRRS to 3.5 SE... (The top position) 
very decent AVG 10mOHM impedance... 
No (too much) coloring, IMHO. 

just know that Dunu is making more cable... Noice...


----------



## cytoSiN

audio123 said:


> Blanche pairs way better with the Solaris. Get the Blanche. Cheers!



Just ordered the Blanche from MusicTeck.  Hope they ship today!  Thanks for the input!


----------



## audio123

cytoSiN said:


> Just ordered the Blanche from MusicTeck.  Hope they ship today!  Thanks for the input!


Glad to be of help. Cheers!


----------



## davidmolliere

cytoSiN said:


> Just ordered the Blanche from MusicTeck.  Hope they ship today!  Thanks for the input!



You won't regret it  It's my go to cable 

Musicteck ships blazing fast usually wouldn't worry!


----------



## cytoSiN (Oct 1, 2020)

Blanche just arrived.  Very limited testing, but sounds great so far.  One thing that's bothering me...the connection seems very sensitive to contact...any movement causes static in one or both ears.  Anyone else experience this?  Am I doing something wrong?  I changed from the 3.5 to the 2.5 before listening, and I'm 99% sure I attached it properly...checked several times.  But it's still crackling when I move it, e.g., rotating the connection in my DX220.


----------



## davidmolliere

cytoSiN said:


> Blanche just arrived.  Very limited testing, but sounds great so far.  One thing that's bothering me...the connection seems very sensitive to contact...any movement causes static in one or both ears.  Anyone else experience this?  Am I doing something wrong?  I changed from the 3.5 to the 2.5 before listening, and I'm 99% sure I attached it properly...checked several times.  But it's still crackling when I move it, e.g., rotating the connection in my DX220.



I had the same issue, it fades out quickly when using it just rotate it a few times in the socket and it should be fine quickly.


----------



## cytoSiN

Testing has commenced on amp1.  Amp8ex for tomorrow.


----------



## fabio19

cytoSiN said:


> Testing has commenced on amp1.  Amp8ex for tomorrow.



Problem solved? I also wanted to take the Blanche to combine with ibasso220max, but I stopped because I read that it gives problems?


----------



## cytoSiN

fabio19 said:


> Problem solved? I also wanted to take the Blanche to combine with ibasso220max, but I stopped because I read that it gives problems?



You mean the crackling?  As @davidmolliere recommended, I just kept turning it and it goes away.  I just went for a short walk, about 20 minutes, with the 220 in my back pocket, and I didn't have any issues.  Will keep you all updated as I continue testing.


----------



## fabio19

cytoSiN said:


> You mean the crackling?  As @davidmolliere recommended, I just kept turning it and it goes away.  I just went for a short walk, about 20 minutes, with the 220 in my back pocket, and I didn't have any issues.  Will keep you all updated as I continue testing.



What are the first impressions like?


----------



## cytoSiN (Oct 1, 2020)

fabio19 said:


> What are the first impressions like?



Everything sounds great.  Listened to some classic rock, EDM, and metal so far.  So far I'm having a hard time finding any significant differences between this cable and the CA Super Litz I was using, but that's not a bad thing!  I need more time to think about smaller nuances.  Very much looking forward to testing with amp8ex, as well as my QP2R.


----------



## fabio19

CA Super Litz .......................250$, exatly?


----------



## cytoSiN

fabio19 said:


> CA Super Litz .......................250$, exatly?



I believe $199usd


----------



## davidmolliere

cytoSiN said:


> Everything sounds great.  Listened to some classic rock, EDM, and metal so far.  So far I'm having a hard time finding any significant differences between this cable and the CA Super Litz I was using, but that's not a bad thing!  I need more time to think about smaller nuances.  Very much looking forward to testing with amp8ex, as well as my QP2R.



Super Litz is good and I own it, I'll do some A/B but to me Blanche is in another league yet more transparent and nuanced.


----------



## cytoSiN

davidmolliere said:


> Super Litz is good and I own it, I'll do some A/B but to me Blanche is in another league yet more transparent and nuanced.



You've got way more time on both than I do! But I'll keep testing. If nothing else, the Blanche is nicer looking, more flexible, and the swappable connectors are an awesome convenience, which is the main reason I bought it.


----------



## Blacksunset

I was wondering if anyone has tried the Dunu Blanche with the Solaris 2020?


----------



## cytoSiN

Testing of Blanche with DX228EX is underway.  Initial impressions are a slightly darker background, perhaps a slight boost in mid bass? Need to listen much more.  Overall a very nice experience so far.  I'm still trying to solve the crackling with the connector, but that's the only downside so far. Stay tuned.


----------



## fabio19

But what causes the problem with the connector?


----------



## cytoSiN

fabio19 said:


> But what causes the problem with the connector?



No idea, still working on that.  Won't have chance to listen again until tonight but I'll report back then.


----------



## davidmolliere (Oct 6, 2020)

Oh my that's amazing!!!






But what is that green cable?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

davidmolliere said:


> But what is that green cable?


Viridian?


----------



## kumar402

I’m really enjoying DUNU Hulk with JVC FDX01. It gives nice warmth to sound and the treble is detailed and not splashy. FDX01 has good deep sub bass but the mid bass is little absent and hence sounds little thinner and this cable helps in remediation of it. It doesn’t go overboard in mid bass bump but just a touch of it that you expect from a good copper cable. JVC FDX01 has very life like timbre for acoustic music and vocals and the cable brings out the bast of it. Very nice vocals. Really fun to listen to acoustic music and vocals out of this combo.
I did expect more bass out of it but I guess that was wrong of me as that would be overkill and the cable just adds what a cable should add.


----------



## cytoSiN

davidmolliere said:


>



Well that's welcome!  When?!


----------



## cytoSiN (Oct 6, 2020)

Testing continues with OG Solaris and amp8ex.  Background is as black as any cable I've heard with this pairing, but I don't perceive any decrease in sound quality (as I do, for example, with iematch). Mid bass is elevated slightly.  Overall, everything sounds slightly punchier.

As for ergonomics, the cable feels great.  It's soft and flexible, the slider feels very nice and it's sturdy and secure (it stays put while walking!), and the connector is relatively stable as well (which is a good thing because it still crackles when moved around a lot...I may need to look into a replacement 4.4 connector if it doesn't go away soon).  The swappable connectors have been super useful going between dx228ex and qp2r (4.4 to 2.5), and it seems there will be a usbc for my phone soon as well.

Overall I'm very pleased with this purchase and look forward to continued testing.


----------



## AlexCBSN

got my blanche after a couple of days... i do feel a difference, sound is way more solid than with NOBLE, it feels thicker, with more body, im quite impressed by it, ill be comparing it with the rest of the DUNU cables. build is quite solid and sturdy


----------



## fabio19

cytoSiN said:


> Testing continues with OG Solaris and amp8ex.  Background is as black as any cable I've heard with this pairing, but I don't perceive any decrease in sound quality (as I do, for example, with iematch). Mid bass is elevated slightly.  Overall, everything sounds slightly punchier.
> 
> As for ergonomics, the cable feels great.  It's soft and flexible, the slider feels very nice and it's sturdy and secure (it stays put while walking!), and the connector is relatively stable as well (which is a good thing because it still crackles when moved around a lot...I may need to look into a replacement 4.4 connector if it doesn't go away soon).  The swappable connectors have been super useful going between dx228ex and qp2r (4.4 to 2.5), and it seems there will be a usbc for my phone soon as well.
> 
> Overall I'm very pleased with this purchase and look forward to continued testing.


............."(which is a good thing because it still crackles when moved around a lot..." 

In the sense that if it moves it makes noise? Does it crackle?


----------



## cytoSiN

fabio19 said:


> ............."(which is a good thing because it still crackles when moved around a lot..."
> 
> In the sense that if it moves it makes noise? Does it crackle?



Right, if it moves it crackles.  It seems to have gotten better, but it's not all the way gone.  Unclear if I got a bad connector or if this is "normal."


----------



## davidmolliere

Not normal mine doesn't crackle at all anymore it really didn't last long... I'd get a replacement.


----------



## AlexCBSN

davidmolliere said:


> Not normal mine doesn't crackle at all anymore it really didn't last long... I'd get a replacement.


Mine does a little, though it’s unaudible when using it


----------



## cytoSiN

AlexCBSN said:


> Mine does a little, though it’s unaudible when using it



Sure, I can't hear it over most music.  But it seems pretty silly to me that a $300+ cable crackles when it moves.  I've got $20 cables and connectors from amazon and ali that don't do that.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Just replied to your PM, @cytoSiN --- we'll try to get you sorted out ASAP.

You are one of a small handful of customers who have raised concern over hearing 'breaks' in signal since BLANCHE's release. Suffice to say, we've been working in the background to determine the source of peoples' troubles.

The past few weeks, we've actually held extensive discussions with our production side team about this issue, and after going through and analyzing the manufacturing process, they've determined that the main issue is not actually quality control, but that BLANCHE's new palladium electroplating process for the modular plugs makes the termination a lot more susceptible to electrostatic interference than those of the previous plugs. The details are a bit difficult to describe, but that's the jist of it.

So, if one lives in a particularly arid climate, one might experience this more. For instance, our China-based team has told us that the vast majority of customers who have asked them about this issue live in northern China, where the climate is generally much drier than that of southern China. And complaints have come and go with the appearance and disappearance of seasonal rains and dust storms.


----------



## AlexCBSN

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Just replied to your PM, @cytoSiN --- we'll try to get you sorted out ASAP.
> 
> You are one of a small handful of customers who have raised concern over hearing 'breaks' in signal since BLANCHE's release. Suffice to say, we've been working in the background to determine the source of peoples' troubles.
> 
> ...



question, what happens if I use a regular dunu plug (lyre noble etc.) with the Blanche?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

AlexCBSN said:


> question, what happens if I use a regular dunu plug (lyre noble etc.) with the Blanche?



Interference is not a known issue with the original plugs. If you switch back to one of the original plugs, there shouldn’t be any problem. If there is, theremay be something else at play.


----------



## davidmolliere

AlexCBSN said:


> question, what happens if I use a regular dunu plug (lyre noble etc.) with the Blanche?



I confirm : it works... I doubt any of us will hear any sonic differences


----------



## AlexCBSN

davidmolliere said:


> I confirm : it works... I doubt any of us will hear any sonic differences


Yeah, sonically i don’t expect any change But just wanted to double check in case the material corrodes or something like


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

AlexCBSN said:


> Yeah, sonically i don’t expect any change But just wanted to double check in case the material corrodes or something like



There should be no issues with corrosion.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Loved the  DUNU DUW02 so much I got two - I may switch to the Lyra however for a more copper based sound. Any reviews of reference you all recommend to me reading?


----------



## Ony38 (Oct 15, 2020)

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Loved the  DUNU DUW02 so much I got two - I may switch to the Lyra however for a more copper based sound. Any reviews of reference you all recommend to me reading?



I own both in 2 pin version : Lyra is more Dynamic (punchier, like a mini Hulk), more forward, dense but remain as airy than DUW02. He's like a more lively version of DUW02 but less energic than Hulk !

Looking forward to DUW03 (still waiting for a release date) and maybe a Blanche soon


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Awesome. Seems like the Lyra would be up my alley for a pairing with the Andromeda, while the DUWO2 is perfect for opening up the Solaris. 

I wish I could grab the Hulk right away, but it's a little  out of budget.


----------



## Ony38

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Awesome. Seems like the Lyra would be up my alley for a pairing with the Andromeda, while the DUWO2 is perfect for opening up the Solaris.
> 
> I wish I could grab the Hulk right away, but it's a little  out of budget.



Check second hand market everyday, I get my MMCX Hulk around 175$


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Ony38 said:


> Check second hand market everyday, I get my MMCX Hulk around 175$



Good point, I'll throw up an ask.


----------



## dpump

Can Dunu or anyone tell me if the .78 2-pin Lyre cable is a good fit for Noble iems? I have the 3001 Pro so I already have the Lyre cable with all the different amp end connectors but of course it has MMCX connectors. Would like to upgrade the cable on my Noble iems and be able to use single ended and balanced.


----------



## sander93

hello
I need 4.4 plug.
perhaps somebody has it and dont really need it!?


----------



## davidmolliere

sander93 said:


> hello I need 4.4 plug.perhaps somebody has it and dont really need it!?



Someone with an AK player (other than KANN Alpha) might fit the bill


----------



## dpump

USA price on the plugs is $20 each.


----------



## superuser1

When will it be possible the get the Viridian cable outside China? @DUNU-Topsound


----------



## rantng

superuser1 said:


> When will it be possible the get the Viridian cable outside China? @DUNU-Topsound





DUNU-Topsound said:


> Many of these cables come as standard equipment on our current products (paired cables utilize overmolded connectors instead of a generic cylindrical connector), such as the DK-2001 (DUW-02), DK-3001 PRO (LYRE), DK-4001 (NOBLE), 17th Anniversary Limited Edition (CHORD), and LUNA (special variant of the NOBLE, codenamed 'STELLAR'). However, we have several standalone products as well, such as the HULK, VIRIDIAN, BLANCHE, and MANDATE. *VIRDIAN and MANDATE are only available in Asia.*


----------



## superuser1

Well, technically India is in Asia innit?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

We will try to facilitate sales of the VIRIDIAN on an individual basis. You may PM us, @superuser1


----------



## deafenears

DUNU-Topsound said:


> We will try to facilitate sales of the VIRIDIAN on an individual basis. You may PM us, @superuser1


Isn't the Blanche similar to, if not better than, the VIRIDIAN?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

deafenears said:


> Isn't the Blanche similar to, if not better than, the VIRIDIAN?



Yes, the BLANCHE supersedes the VIRIDIAN in our lineup, but it's also quite a bit more expensive.

The VIRDIAN is less costly to source and less labor-intensive (simple 4-core round Litz braid).

The BLANCHE is a premium cable that costs more in terms of raw materials (higher-grade silver wire, 8-cores) and takes more time to braid and build.


----------



## Ony38

@DUNU-Topsound any release date for DUW03?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Ony38 said:


> @DUNU-Topsound any release date for DUW03?



Because both the Studio SA6 and upcoming ZEN use the DUW-03 as a stock cable, the standalone variants will not be available until we've determined the initial order batch from dealers and distributors for the ZEN. The likely answer is that it'll be available in early 2021, but beyond that estimate, we can't make any hard predictions. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ghisy

Hello @DUNU-Topsound,

Is it possible to buy the 2.5 mm TRRS Balanced plug through Amazon in Europe please?

I found the DUW02 cable but I also need the plug to use it balanced.

Thanks!


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Ghisy said:


> Hello @DUNU-Topsound,
> 
> Is it possible to buy the 2.5 mm TRRS Balanced plug through Amazon in Europe please?
> 
> ...



We're currently working hard to improve the supply of our retail providers in Europe; because we don't have a direct presence on Amazon at this time, we are dependent on our dealers to make them available through various e-commerce channels such as Amazon. You may shop directly from us on our official website, however.

Speaking of our direct shop, we'll be announcing some really great deals (probably our biggest sale ever) on our products really soon, and the sale will start on Monday, all the way through to the end of the month. Bigger, additional discounts will be applied over Black Friday weekend thru Cyber Monday as well!


----------



## qboogie

The modular Dunu cables are on sale for $260 on shenzhenaudio until 11/12. You can't specify whether 2-pin or MMCX during the ordering process but you can shoot them an email after to specify.


----------



## qboogie

Hmm seems they might now be sold out there. Real-time customer support seem very confused. They asked me which plugs I want: 2.5mm, 3.5mm, or 4.4mm. When I told them it's a modular system which includes all 3 swappable plugs, they said they needed to ask the manufacturer.


----------



## deafenears

qboogie said:


> Hmm seems they might now be sold out there. Real-time customer support seem very confused. They asked me which plugs I want: 2.5mm, 3.5mm, or 4.4mm. When I told them it's a modular system which includes all 3 swappable plugs, they said they needed to ask the manufacturer.


Which cable did you order? IIUC, only a couple includes all of the plugs.


----------



## qboogie

Dunu blanche


----------



## SQ13

any idea if the blanche mmcx will fit into sony ier-z1r ?


----------



## Ghisy (Nov 12, 2020)

DUNU-Topsound said:


> We're currently working hard to improve the supply of our retail providers in Europe; because we don't have a direct presence on Amazon at this time, we are dependent on our dealers to make them available through various e-commerce channels such as Amazon. You may shop directly from us on our official website, however.


The problem is shipping on your website for the adapter is $15.00 (while the adapter itself is $19.99). That's way too expensive. But thanks for your reply.


----------



## corgifall

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Loved the  DUNU DUW02 so much I got two - I may switch to the Lyra however for a more copper based sound. Any reviews of reference you all recommend to me reading?


Check out the chord as well. I got one of those in for review and It's my favorite sounding cable at the moment.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

corgifall said:


> Check out the chord as well. I got one of those in for review and It's my favorite sounding cable at the moment.



Jinxed ya, already got the Chord! Waiting on the custom order since it's a 2 pin configuration.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

SQ13 said:


> any idea if the blanche mmcx will fit into sony ier-z1r ?



We haven't specifically tried fitting it onto the Z1R but it should fit. There pictures on the interwebs somewhere.



Ghisy said:


> The problem is shipping on your website for the adapter is $15.00 (while the adapter itself is $19.99). That's way too expensive. But thanks for your reply.



Gotcha. Unfortunately, because our factory shop ships at a lesser volume than other e-commerce retail outlets, we're unable to be as competitive on shipping prices. The main directive of our direct shop is to facilitate increased interaction with our user base, rather than building sales revenue. We don't have the logistics patronage of an AliExpress (yes, we have our own shop on AliExpress as well, but we tend to keep our SEO subordinate to other sellers) or the shipping volume of an online store that stocks many different brands' products, so we don't get the big shipping discounts they get. So shipping costs are waived only with orders with larger subtotals. Eventually, we want to be able to provide free shipping unconditionally, but at present we don't have logistics providers that can allow us to do that.


----------



## SQ13

Thanks, ordered the blanche but would like to try the Chord or Noble someday as i normally prefer copper.


----------



## starck86

Just saw this little guy pop up on DUNU’s site for anyone interested (didn’t know this had released yet!):

USB Type C Quick Switch Modular Plug

Per their facebook page I think it’s included with cable orders (from their main website) until the end of November.  (I’m not sure if there’s a promo code you need to use but it doesn’t list one).

Might pick up a 2-pin cable with the Black Friday discount and try it out.


----------



## darren700

Does anyone know if the  DUW-03 is available for purchase yet or when it will be?
I want to upgrade the cable for my new Moondrop Blessing 2 Dusk.
I have DUW-02 on the way but I want to try something really nice with these IEM's as I love them so far with just a cheap Tripowin Cable.
Was even considering the Blanche or Viridian. I love the color of the Viridian so I may custom order it, but i wonder how much better and flexible the Blanche is. Is it worth the extra money over the Viridian i wonder... too many decisions! props to Dunu for the excellent cable selection they have come up with.

Thanks All.


----------



## cytoSiN

darren700 said:


> Does anyone know if the  DUW-03 is available for purchase yet or when it will be?
> I want to upgrade the cable for my new Moondrop Blessing 2 Dusk.
> I have DUW-02 on the way but I want to try something really nice with these IEM's as I love them so far with just a cheap Tripowin Cable.
> Was even considering the Blanche or Viridian. I love the color of the Viridian so I may custom order it, but i wonder how much better and flexible the Blanche is. Is it worth the extra money over the Viridian i wonder... too many decisions! props to Dunu for the excellent cable selection they have come up with.
> ...



The Blanche is very flexible and soft.  Been loving mine with OG Solaris.  Only gripe is a slight crackling when the 4.4 termination rotates in my DX228ex.  Dunu offered to replace the cable for me, but only if I ship it back to China first, which is, unfortunately, out of the question for me...I can't wait that long without having to spend money on something else, which just isn't worth it.  The SQ has been great though.


----------



## cytoSiN

starck86 said:


> Just saw this little guy pop up on DUNU’s site for anyone interested (didn’t know this had released yet!):
> 
> USB Type C Quick Switch Modular Plug
> 
> ...



Saw that, definitely interested in getting one, but $10 shipping on a $25 item is tough to swallow.  I missed the holiday sales, so I'll likely wait for some other discount before biting.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

darren700 said:


> Does anyone know if the  DUW-03 is available for purchase yet or when it will be?
> I want to upgrade the cable for my new Moondrop Blessing 2 Dusk.
> I have DUW-02 on the way but I want to try something really nice with these IEM's as I love them so far with just a cheap Tripowin Cable.
> Was even considering the Blanche or Viridian. I love the color of the Viridian so I may custom order it, but i wonder how much better and flexible the Blanche is. Is it worth the extra money over the Viridian i wonder... too many decisions! props to Dunu for the excellent cable selection they have come up with.
> ...



At this moment, we have not made the DUW-03 available for standalone purchase. Once we finalize the final production run for ZEN and the Studio SA6, we'll take a good look at how many to allot for standalone cables.

As for the difference between the VIRIDIAN and BLANCHE, it's not really a contest. BLANCHE is less gummy feeling, has less memory, and generally comes off as having better perceived quality. VIRIDIAN was made as a fun novelty cable more than anything else --- a relatively low-cost pure silver cable with a unique color. It so happened that a group of users wanted to pair it with their green IEMs. But the sheathing isn't the best feeling in the world. It's one of the reasons why we decided against offering it globally. BLANCHE's sheathing is significantly better for ergonomics despite its thicker 8-core profile. If you're looking for flexibility, however, CHORD is an underrated choice. It might look very plain jane because it comes in black, but its tight braiding makes it very flexible. It's more affordable than BLANCHE too.


----------



## corgifall

DUNU-Topsound said:


> At this moment, we have not made the DUW-03 available for standalone purchase. Once we finalize the final production run for ZEN and the Studio SA6, we'll take a good look at how many to allot for standalone cables.
> 
> As for the difference between the VIRIDIAN and BLANCHE, it's not really a contest. BLANCHE is less gummy feeling, has less memory, and generally comes off as having better perceived quality. VIRIDIAN was made as a fun novelty cable more than anything else --- a relatively low-cost pure silver cable with a unique color. It so happened that a group of users wanted to pair it with their green IEMs. But the sheathing isn't the best feeling in the world. It's one of the reasons why we decided against offering it globally. BLANCHE's sheathing is significantly better for ergonomics despite its thicker 8-core profile. If you're looking for flexibility, however, CHORD is an underrated choice. It might look very plain jane because it comes in black, but its tight braiding makes it very flexible. It's more affordable than BLANCHE too.


The CHORD is probably the best "Goldilocks" quick change cable around for it's price. It's still my favorite cable at the moment and that's saying a lot as I kinda only ran NULL Audio cables prior to receiving the CHORD. It's feels like a really well made cable material wise and is lightweight with almost no micro phonics.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

How do Dunu cables fare with recessed 2-pin sockets? Is one better than the others in this regard?


----------



## darren700 (Dec 31, 2020)

DUNU-Topsound said:


> At this moment, we have not made the DUW-03 available for standalone purchase. Once we finalize the final production run for ZEN and the Studio SA6, we'll take a good look at how many to allot for standalone cables.
> 
> As for the difference between the VIRIDIAN and BLANCHE, it's not really a contest. BLANCHE is less gummy feeling, has less memory, and generally comes off as having better perceived quality. VIRIDIAN was made as a fun novelty cable more than anything else --- a relatively low-cost pure silver cable with a unique color. It so happened that a group of users wanted to pair it with their green IEMs. But the sheathing isn't the best feeling in the world. It's one of the reasons why we decided against offering it globally. BLANCHE's sheathing is significantly better for ergonomics despite its thicker 8-core profile. If you're looking for flexibility, however, CHORD is an underrated choice. It might look very plain jane because it comes in black, but its tight braiding makes it very flexible. It's more affordable than BLANCHE too.



Thank you very much for the info about the Viridian. it really sounds like the Blanche or the Chord is the better option for me.
I recently got the DK3001 Pro also and I think the Lyre cable on it is really nice. I do wish the DK3001 Pro wasn't so rolled off in the highs though, I actually find myself eqing the treble to get them to sound more similar to the DN2000j's that I'm used to (I love the DN2000j's so much I actually own two pairs)
I hope that the 2021 Dunu hybrid models have less treble rolloff because other than that the DK3001 Pro is perfect for me. having both the DK3001 Pro and Blessing 2 Dusk is a decent contrast, but I am considering selling the DK3001 Pro to try the SA6 as the treble is not so rolled off.

Im excited to see what Dunu comes up with next!


----------



## bland125

I have both the Chord and Blanche and while the chord is a very nice and minimalistic cable, the blanche is something else, totally worth it. I love it.


----------



## darren700

Blanche Ordered. Cant Wait!.
Also my DK3001 Pro's are up for sale so I can buy the SA6 instead 
Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## MatusSVK

Has anyone tried the Hulk or Blanche with a crafts ears IEM? or a 64 audio u12 maybe, as they are quite similar

I'm in the process of hopefully soon ordering my first ciem (crafts ears 6), but I can't quite decide on my final ciem design. I would like it to match my cable's colour, but I don't know if the silver blanche will be a better match, or the copper Hulk


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

I was considering the DUNU DUW02 cable but it seems like I can't buy a separate Adapter for it? I don't get it. Why have that system if you're not gonna let the user purchase the remaining adapter?

The Choices are either 3.5mm + 2.5mm OR 3.5mm + 4.4mm for $99. Where can I buy the remaining adapter?


----------



## darren700

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> I was considering the DUNU DUW02 cable but it seems like I can't buy a separate Adapter for it? I don't get it. Why have that system if you're not gonna let the user purchase the remaining adapter?
> 
> The Choices are either 3.5mm + 2.5mm OR 3.5mm + 4.4mm for $99. Where can I buy the remaining adapter?



what store are you purchasing from? those connectors available with the cable as an option are decided by the store. I purchase my DUW02 from HIFIGO and was able to purchase the extra connector I needed separately on their store.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

darren700 said:


> what store are you purchasing from? those connectors available with the cable as an option are decided by the store. I purchase my DUW02 from HIFIGO and was able to purchase the extra connector I needed separately on their store.



shenzhenaudio, I asked them, They said there's no option to buy one.


----------



## bland125

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> shenzhenaudio, I asked them, They said there's no option to buy one.



Well they dont offer it but I bought them from Linsoul:
https://www.linsoul.com/products/dunu-patented-quick-switch-modular?_pos=15&_sid=76a370d36&_ss=r

Hifigo has them as well:
https://hifigo.com/products/dunu-pa...-4-4-mm-connector?_pos=2&_sid=cbadec33b&_ss=r

Youcan buy them from Dunu directly too. They have the USB-C dongle DAC adapter as well.
https://www.dunu-topsound.com/cables-accessories

Aliexpress has em too. You got choices.


----------



## audionewbi

After hearing Zen, I can't stop thinking about Dunu Luna pair with Dunu Mandate


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

audionewbi said:


> Dunu Mandate



New Dunu cable? Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Wyville (Jan 12, 2021)

Sebastien Chiu said:


> New Dunu cable? Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


You can find details of it in the first and third post of this thread, but it is only available in Asia.


----------



## darren700

Got my blanche today... paired it with moondrop blessing 2 dusk. WOW what a great combo, hearing many new details in music I dont hear on my fullsize headphones.. only listened on my fiio X5III so far but I am one happy camper!


----------



## feverfive

Sorry if already asked & answered, but @DUNU-Topsound any possibility we can get angled (QDC-style) connectors minus the reversed polarity, hahaha?  Thinking of a new IEM purchase (64 Audio or UM MEST), and love the DUNU modular system, but angled connectors would be a must, for me.


----------



## Verificateur

Hi everyone! Need help - does anyone know if the Dunu Blanche 2 pin version would work well with the UM 3DT IEM? 
Not experienced enough to know the different connection types (recessed/flush), so hoping for some advice before purchasing. 
thanks everyone!!


----------



## rantng

Verificateur said:


> Hi everyone! Need help - does anyone know if the Dunu Blanche 2 pin version would work well with the UM 3DT IEM?
> Not experienced enough to know the different connection types (recessed/flush), so hoping for some advice before purchasing.
> thanks everyone!!



Yes, it would be fine with the 3DT. The Blanche & stock 3DT cable seem to have the same recessed-type connectors.


----------



## deafenears

Does DUNU have any plans for switchable connectors on the IEM side similar to the recently announced ConX by Effect Audio?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

deafenears said:


> Does DUNU have any plans for switchable connectors on the IEM side similar to the recently announced ConX by Effect Audio?



It's something we've considered in the past, but were concerned about size and issues related to intermittent connection. We're unsure whether to proceed with development of a modular connector because we've always favored a single connection superior to both MMCX and 2-pin, as well as other current alternatives. The reason is that there's no fundamental difference in the way either 2-pin or MMCX carry the electrical signal, unlike the difference between unbalanced and balanced sources. Despite their drawbacks, however, 2-pin and MMCX persist as the most common connectors because they're easy to source. It's a conundrum for sure.


----------



## rantng (Feb 2, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/zen-by-dunu-our-first-model-designed-around-next-generation-driver-platform-eclipsƎ.949689/post-16151519



DUNU-Topsound said:


> ... the DUW-03 released in China this past week, but because our factory went on hiatus this week, we are unable to supply these cables to dealers... However, formal international release will come after the Chinese New Year break (along with a few other noteworthy announcements), and the retail price will be $199.99.
> [/QUOTE]




https://www.head-fi.org/threads/zen-by-dunu-our-first-model-designed-around-next-generation-driver-platform-eclipsƎ.949689/post-16151542



DUNU-Topsound said:


> One of the reasons why we offer such a variety of cabling is that peoples' preferences vary so much. We've received a lot of feedback that the DUW-03 is great, with the most inquiries on when we'll release it as an independent cable, while some others have told us it's a little too thick for everyday use. Yet, HULK (which is now discontinued and will be replaced with a Mk. II version), our thickest and heaviest cable, is one of our best sellers. It all depends on personal preference --- different gauges for different folk.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

rantng said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/zen-by-dunu-our-first-model-designed-around-next-generation-driver-platform-eclipsƎ.949689/post-16151519
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/zen-by-dunu-our-first-model-designed-around-next-generation-driver-platform-eclipsƎ.949689/post-16151542



Thanks. The first post of this thread has been updated to reflect current information:



DUNU-Topsound said:


> This is a dedicated discussion/information thread for DUNU's modular plug earphone cables.
> 
> Because we have an entire portfolio of new cables that spans the whole gamut of price ranges with differing materials and setups, we were requested by multiple members to create a centralized space for DUNU cables that utilize our Quick-Switch modular plug system.
> 
> ...


----------



## blotmouse (Feb 3, 2021)

Just received a Blanche 2 days ago. How long does it take to get the chemical smell off this thing? I can't use it right now. Got it hanging up with a fan on it, yet the smell of burning oil persists. I like the quality and feel otherwise and I'm super excited, but man...


----------



## LoryWiv

blotmouse said:


> Just received a Blanche 2 days ago. How long does it take to get the chemical smell off this thing? I can't use it right now. Got it hanging up with a fan on it, yet the smell of burning oil persists. I like the quality and feel otherwise and I'm super excited, but man...


Perhaps your olfactory acuity is keener than mine but it never bothered me. I quite enjoy this cable.


----------



## blotmouse

Closing the loop on my personal smell-o-drama. The scent has dissipated and the cable sounds wonderful. Added some sparkle and clarity up top on darker recordings, which was what I was hoping for without losing any impact down low. Actually added some punch too. I don't have any issues with noisy/scratchy connections as people have mentioned (and I was leery of), but my humidity usually never dips below 70%. And yeah, I probably have a keen ability to get annoyed by any smell that seems 'off'. Dude just can't abide.


----------



## moonsdale

Still waiting for someone post about Viridian review / impression.


----------



## dpump

Is there some reason why Dunu doesn't make a 6.35mm adaptor for the modular cables? Would be nice to not have to use a 6.35mm to 3.5mm adaptor on amps that only have a 6.35mm headphone jack.


----------



## superuser1

@DUNU-Topsound I just wanted to know if you apply some kind of enamel or coating on the cable (re: blanche, chord etc) to make it more durable. I want to know this as I find the Dunu cables to be slightly on the stiffer side of things.


----------



## bland125

dpump said:


> Is there some reason why Dunu doesn't make a 6.35mm adaptor for the modular cables? Would be nice to not have to use a 6.35mm to 3.5mm adaptor on amps that only have a 6.35mm headphone jack.


6.3mm isn't traditionnally related to IEMs in the same way 10 feet long cables, 4 pin XLR and dual 4 pin XLR aren't. I am pretty sure the tendency is toward 3.5mm and 4.4mm now with 2.5mm likely slowing down.

Now if it was for headphones, it would make much more sense. I feel you will have to use a 3.5mm female to 6.3mm male adapter if you stick to your 6.3mm device.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

dpump said:


> Is there some reason why Dunu doesn't make a 6.35mm adaptor for the modular cables? Would be nice to not have to use a 6.35mm to 3.5mm adaptor on amps that only have a 6.35mm headphone jack.





bland125 said:


> 6.3mm isn't traditionnally related to IEMs in the same way 10 feet long cables, 4 pin XLR and dual 4 pin XLR aren't. I am pretty sure the tendency is toward 3.5mm and 4.4mm now with 2.5mm likely slowing down.
> 
> Now if it was for headphones, it would make much more sense. I feel you will have to use a 3.5mm female to 6.3mm male adapter if you stick to your 6.3mm device.



@bland125 is on the money about this. Our original product concept for these modular cables was tailored to the explosion of premium DAPs, each using different balanced outputs. By 2018, the year we first introduced the modular plug system, plugs like Kobiconn had already gone by the wayside and were replaced by the 2.5 mm TRRS (popularized by Astell & Kern and other companies that followed suit), as well as the 4.4 mm TRRRS (proposed as a new standard by a consortium led by Sony and Pentaconn, and was quickly gaining popularity for its robustness). At the time, there was a Chinese consortium of manufacturers who had decided to standardize around the 3.5 mm TRRS 'PRO' plug for their DAPs. We joined the consortium in support. However, it never gained traction, as it was at that time used only by HiFiMAN and a couple of other manufacturers, and the Pentaconn connector just took off in popularity. Our new cable/IEM products don't even include the 3.5 mm PRO plug anymore, just because there isn't much demand for it.

As for 6.35 mm, DAPs never really embraced it, and while there are desktop-class amplifiers that still use it, we usually include a 3.5-to-6.35 mm adapter in the box for our earphone products. We've received numerous requests for including it as one of the modular plugs, as well as other requests such as straight plugs, integrated resistors within the plugs, mini-XLR, etc. We're continually weighing these requests, as while we'd love to fulfill them all, each type of plug comes with an associated development cost. It's not a cut-and-dry swap. We would have to redesign the entire thing, inside and out, in order to make these products a reality. Even the structure for the 4.4 mm plug is completely different from that of the 3.5 and 2.5 mm plugs.

Additionally, we have to weigh stretching ourselves too thin. It's one thing to service the portable in-ear market, but opening ourselves up to the entire headphone world is daunting. Being unable to ramp up production to meet this increased demand would be an obvious issue, as would be the inevitable increase in the number of repair/RMA requests.



superuser1 said:


> @DUNU-Topsound I just wanted to know if you apply some kind of enamel or coating on the cable (re: blanche, chord etc) to make it more durable. I want to know this as I find the Dunu cables to be slightly on the stiffer side of things.



Can double-check for you, but not currently aware of any extra coating used. For the material, we mostly use a class of materials called "eco-friendly PVCs", which aren't actually polyvinyl chloride (because then they would not be environmentally-friendly because of the potential for generating dioxins and other toxic compounds), but rather non-chlorinated vinyls such as EVA, PEVA, PVA, PVB.


----------



## Ony38

moonsdale said:


> Still waiting for someone post about Viridian review / impression.



My Viridian match really well with my A6t, I can make a quick comparison with Lyre or Hulk if you want.


----------



## moonsdale

Ony38 said:


> My Viridian match really well with my A6t, I can make a quick comparison with Lyre or Hulk if you want.


Yes sir, please share


----------



## dleblanc343

Anyone ever had a chance to compare the DUW-02, Chord, DUW-03 and Blanche by any chance?

I love my DUW-02 (used to be on U12T, now on MEST). I don't think the polarity is reversed, everything seems in phase, and the standard 2 pins still fit despite it being QDC style.

Cheers,


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

dleblanc343 said:


> Anyone ever had a chance to compare the DUW-02, Chord, DUW-03 and Blanche by any chance?
> 
> I love my DUW-02 (used to be on U12T, now on MEST). I don't think the polarity is reversed, everything seems in phase, and the standard 2 pins still fit despite it being QDC style.
> 
> Cheers,



I have the DUW02 and Chord, got to try the DW03. Blanche is the only one I haven't tried out of that list. 

Ironically, my personal favorite comfort-wise is the DW02. They're all great though, it really depends on what you are after.


----------



## dleblanc343

Sebastien Chiu said:


> I have the DUW02 and Chord, got to try the DW03. Blanche is the only one I haven't tried out of that list.
> 
> Ironically, my personal favorite comfort-wise is the DW02. They're all great though, it really depends on what you are after.


Thanks Sebastian!

Say hi to Vincent and Daniel on my behalf if you can


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

dleblanc343 said:


> Thanks Sebastian!
> 
> Say hi to Vincent and Daniel on my behalf if you can



Of course mate! Can you PM me your IRL name? Happy to do so and give them your regards.


----------



## bland125

dleblanc343 said:


> Anyone ever had a chance to compare the DUW-02, Chord, DUW-03 and Blanche by any chance?
> 
> I love my DUW-02 (used to be on U12T, now on MEST). I don't think the polarity is reversed, everything seems in phase, and the standard 2 pins still fit despite it being QDC style.
> 
> Cheers,


I own the DUW-02, Chord and Blanche. I just wanted to try pure silver at a reasonnable price with my EE Legend X and I ended up liking the Blanche over the other 2. First for the build quality, it is much nicer and premium than the other 2 and then the sound. I cant define precisely with words what it did but it felt as if there a little more of everything going on when I A/B against the Chord. The difference was quite obvious but it’s not added clarity or I am not picking up stuff that I did not before or whatever other clichés. It just gives me more of the LX personality if that make any sense.


----------



## claud W

Dunu is having a Spring sale. It started yesterday. Check it out.


----------



## zalepam (Mar 10, 2021)

claud W said:


> Dunu is having a Spring sale. It started yesterday. Check it out.



When I saw this I was hoping to find the DUW-03 on sale but it's not.


----------



## claud W

The big news about the DUW-03 is that it is now for sale by itself.


----------



## zalepam

claud W said:


> The big news about the DUW-03 is that it is now for sale by itself.


I just bought mine.


----------



## superuser1

Sebastien Chiu said:


> I have the DUW02 and Chord, got to try the DW03. Blanche is the only one I haven't tried out of that list.
> 
> Ironically, my personal favorite comfort-wise is the DW02. They're all great though, it really depends on what you are after.


How would you compare the stiffness of the mentioned cables?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

superuser1 said:


> How would you compare the stiffness of the mentioned cables?



In order from least stiff to most stiff that I have: 

Lyre - DW02 - DW03 - Chord


----------



## superuser1

Sebastien Chiu said:


> In order from least stiff to most stiff that I have:
> 
> Lyre - DW02 - DW03 - Chord


Thank you very much for that


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Hey! Do someone know where i can buy the connector? Or a connector that will fit the modular system?


----------



## Whitigir

So, the modular ends, are they a solid one piece constructions ? Or are they Wired construction ? If they are wired, then what are those wires materials ?

thank you


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Whitigir said:


> So, the modular ends, are they a solid one piece constructions ? Or are they Wired construction ? If they are wired, then what are those wires materials ?
> 
> thank you


I have No clue


----------



## claud W

Email MusicTek one of our sponsors. If they do not have the connector you want, then order on Dunu website or Penon. All these vendors are sponsors of HeadFi, so first place to go is our sponsor section.


----------



## Whitigir (Mar 18, 2021)

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> I have No clue





Whitigir said:


> So, the modular ends, are they a solid one piece constructions ? Or are they Wired construction ? If they are wired, then what are those wires materials ?
> 
> thank you


The reason why I asked was because I recently bought one of the Top Of The Line Modular design and dissected it.  It uses a very flimsy Litz copper of about 28-30awg sizes
A pic is a thousand words

Modular is awesome, but when it is a 1 piece constructions.  Otherwise they are just ultra short adapters, and this little adapter can influence the whole high end expensive constructions in a huge bottle neck way


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Is that one of ours? The color on that anodize doesn't quite look like one of ours and the curve of the black plastic part is different --- going to assume it's from the company whose name is an acronym.

Irrespective of which company it's from, these plugs cannot be made in one piece because of how complex the locking mechanism is. They have to slide smoothly, lock, and be able to withstand 5000+ usage cycles. They also need to contain several shielding layers to prevent short circuits. Depending on the plating we use, the internal shielding structure is actually different because the way we plate palladium is very different from copper.

If we made these plugs in one piece for all four plug types, each plug would cost well over $100 (at mass production cost). Considering the fact that we already have many people concerned that our cables are "too expensive", making plugs in such a manner is simply... imprudent.

We have never considered the plugs to be 'superior' to an adapter in terms of signal transmission --- they should be on equal footing. We actually make adapter plugs ourselves. However, our modular cable system is smaller and more robust than most adapters, with fewer points of potential failure. Most importantly, almost everyone we've encountered have mentioned that they're more convenient to use.

There are some individuals who have commented that the plugs are too bulky. Most of these individuals have not touched or used our cables before. We've performed size comparisons against alternative systems, and they're comparable in size.


----------



## Whitigir

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Is that one of ours? The color on that anodize doesn't quite look like one of ours and the curve of the black plastic part is different --- going to assume it's from the company whose name is an acronym.
> 
> Irrespective of which company it's from, these plugs cannot be made in one piece because of how complex the locking mechanism is. They have to slide smoothly, lock, and be able to withstand 5000+ usage cycles. They also need to contain several shielding layers to prevent short circuits. Depending on the plating we use, the internal shielding structure is actually different because the way we plate palladium is very different from copper.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should give an options for 1 piece constructions.  People who seeks for high end quality will want them for sure.  You can supply it as your cable options and also DIY supply.

Now, 1 single piece constructions should be superiors to any kind of adapters. 

Could you tell what internal wires materials are being used inside the current models ? Thank you

You are right on that these are not DUNU Brand.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Hey! Do someone know where i can buy the connector? Or a connector that will fit the modular system?



The connector is patented and proprietary to @DUNU-Topsound. You can only get it on their cables.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

For those of you interested, we've gotten permission from Leiyin Audio (parent company of @shenzhenaudio) to re-publish the most recent episode of their HIFI Tour series (roughly translated from Chinese as 'Sonic Explorations') that recently published on Chinese social media platforms, which is a visit to our production facilities in Dongguan (a major city of the Pearl River Delta just outside of Shenzhen which makes roughly over 90% of all headphone audio products in the world, along with many other electronics). They also speak with our chief engineer, Andy Zhao, at length.

The language is in Mandarin Chinese but we have subtitled this episode in English ourselves; just turn on subtitles and you're set. The subtitles have been generated to preserve the original meaning and spirit of the conversation and verified for accuracy. Rest easy, they're not machine auto-translations!



Some highlights include:

A look at the torture tests we put our cables through
Extensive views of our production line and our QC process
Many thanks to Leiyin Audio for the permission to re-publish this tour footage. They also publish other factory tours on YouTube, which they subtitle in English.


----------



## bland125

Thank you for taking the time to translate this nice video. Keep up the good work Dunu team! I can see now that my Blanche will likely outlast me!


----------



## bachankas

Hello,

Are there straight modular plugs for Dunu cables? I have DUW02 and love it, but I would love it more with straight plugs


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

bland125 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to translate this nice video. Keep up the good work Dunu team! I can see now that my Blanche will likely outlast me!



Glad you're enjoying BLANCHE. Its supple flexibility makes it one of our very favorite cables. It also passes our cable torture tests with flying colors!



bachankas said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there straight modular plugs for Dunu cables? I have DUW02 and love it, but I would love it more with straight plugs



Sorry, we do not have straight plugs for the Modular Cable System. A third-party company offers 45 degree plugs, but they're very rare and extremely hard to come by, especially outside of Asia.


----------



## Tehco

Just awful buying service from an authorized dealer.  I bought a cable Dunu Blanche, waited for 10 days to be sent, as a result, I received a message that my cable did not go to the transport company, now there is still a refund procedure, since the desire to buy has disappeared.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Tehco said:


> Just awful buying service from an authorized dealer.  I bought a cable Dunu Blanche, waited for 10 days to be sent, as a result, I received a message that my cable did not go to the transport company, now there is still a refund procedure, since the desire to buy has disappeared.


We are sorry about your experience. We will provide the assistance you need to justify your experience. May we know which dealer you're buying from? We can step in to talk to them and find out what's happening with your purchase.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Tehco said:


> Just awful buying service from an authorized dealer.  I bought a cable Dunu Blanche, waited for 10 days to be sent, as a result, I received a message that my cable did not go to the transport company, now there is still a refund procedure, since the desire to buy has disappeared.


Did you bought from Penon? I had a similar experience, it was awful


----------



## Tehco

DUNU-Topsound said:


> We are sorry about your experience. We will provide the assistance you need to justify your experience. May we know which dealer you're buying from? We can step in to talk to them and find out what's happening with your purchase.


Thank you, I opened a dispute and it seems that it has already decided in my favor.  Seller Beteran audio store AliExpress


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Tehco said:


> Thank you, I opened a dispute and it seems that it has already decided in my favor.  Seller Beteran audio store AliExpress


Again, we apologize for the inconvenience. Now we know the dealer, we will definitely look into the problem and provide further guidelines.


----------



## Spie1904

Anyone with vision ears ve8 got experience with the dunu cable lineup?
Is there any sonic difference between the cables or is it just flexibility and material mostly? 
Mostly wondering if it’s worth it to look at the other cables when the duw-02 is so cheap compared to the rest? 
what does the rest of the cables bring that the duw-02 can’t? 
(don’t want to get into a cable debate but I thought a cable technically made very little to no changes to the way a piece of gear sounds)


----------



## Ony38

Spie1904 said:


> Anyone with vision ears ve8 got experience with the dunu cable lineup?
> Is there any sonic difference between the cables or is it just flexibility and material mostly?
> Mostly wondering if it’s worth it to look at the other cables when the duw-02 is so cheap compared to the rest?
> what does the rest of the cables bring that the duw-02 can’t?
> (don’t want to get into a cable debate but I thought a cable technically made very little to no changes to the way a piece of gear sounds)



Best cable from Dunu line up is Hulk (I own DUW-02, Lyre and also Viridian). I'm not a cable believer but with VE8, you will improve impact, separation and more detail on upper mid (this cable can be a bit heavy and remain flexible)


----------



## yaps66

This is interesting:


----------



## blotmouse (Apr 14, 2021)

yaps66 said:


> This is interesting:



I liked his ending recaps. The trick is how to effectively convince your brain that your stock cable is now a hand crafted work of art and you are now allowed to approach your music in a very different way. When you learn how to do that convincingly, you’ll likely get little auditory benefit from a cable upgrade. But you may have to learn how to alter reality.


----------



## VeinShredder

Does anyone have a link to DUNUs qdc cables? I wouls love to pick one up for my MEST. I love the HULK on w my ZBA5s.

Would one of the mmcx to qdc converters work ok w the HULK?


----------



## Coconut Wireles

I just got the Dunu Blanche today and it’s my first higher end cable for IEM’s and first convertible plug cable.

Im not a huge believer in the cable making worlds of difference sonically and although I have only used them for about an hour, I do feel the imaging is at least slightly improved.

Besides that the cable looks and feels really good. I’ve had some nice custom cables for my headphones which are nice but these are very elegant looking and feel like they are very nicely constructed.   They are soft and pliable with a very nice and consistent weave. The plugs are also nice and attaching them to the cable feels sturdy.

I did spend like 15 extra minutes trying to get those plastic film/tape pieces off of everything and that was getting kind of frustrating honestly. Also if I had to list a gripe, while the chrome bead is really nice aesthetically, it doesn’t hold super strong. Super minor gripe for me but might be more significant for others.

Overall super impressed with the cable. I was looking at the Fiio cable but I hate ordering from AliExpress and they couldn’t even give me an idea when they’d be back in stock on Amazon in the US.   Someone here told me the Blanche was a step above and I have to say, while they’re more expensive and fairly pricy in general, they feel very high quality.


----------



## blotmouse

The blanche is splendid. The ear hooks are absolutely perfect.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

blotmouse said:


> The blanche is splendid. The ear hooks are absolutely perfect.


Yeah you know I don’t really like a lot of ear hooks and end up removing the plastic on them but I really like the ear hooks on the Blanche.


----------



## Mehran

Do the Dunu cables come with just one plug? I got the Duw 02 today and it came with only the 3.5mm plug. Where can I buy the 2.5 mm from?


----------



## bland125

Mehran said:


> Do the Dunu cables come with just one plug? I got the Duw 02 today and it came with only the 3.5mm plug. Where can I buy the 2.5 mm from?


Hey there. I think that the Noble, Hulk and Blanche come with a set of plugs. Less expensive cables come with your 1 choice of plug. You can buy from DUNU direct or most authorized retailers. They have some dealers in Europe and some that will ship international too like Linsoul and Penon and so on.


----------



## Mehran (May 11, 2021)

bland125 said:


> Hey there. I think that the Noble, Hulk and Blanche come with a set of plugs. Less expensive cables come with your 1 choice of plug. You can buy from DUNU direct or most authorized retailers. They have some dealers in Europe and some that will ship international too like Linsoul and Penon and so on.


Hi. Thank you, I already got my answer. I bought it from Amazon and it didn't mention anything. It's a bit weird for a swappable plug to come like this. But otherwise I like it  and went ahead and ordered another plus extra plugs from Hifigo.  You can actually select 2 plugs of your choice when ordering the cable there. That is how should be done everywhere IMO.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Mehran said:


> Hi. Thank you, I already got my answer. I bought it from Amazon and it didn't mention anything. It's a bit weird for a swappable plug to come like this. But otherwise I like it  and went ahead and ordered another plus extra plugs from Hifigo.  You can actually select 2 plugs of your choice when ordering the cable there. That is how should be done everywhere IMO.


Yeah sorry I didn't see your earlier post.  This was something I was curious about too but yes the Blanche did come with all the plugs.


----------



## deafenears

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Please refer to this table as the most accurate information. We made mistakes with the gauge specs in that post that you and @rantng bookmarked.


One more thing, which is correct for the Blanche, 26 or 27 AWG? Website says 8 x 27 AWG but table says 26 AWG?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

deafenears said:


> One more thing, which is correct for the Blanche, 26 or 27 AWG? Website says 8 x 27 AWG but table says 26 AWG?



It is 26 AWG. We made a typo during the localization process. Here's the original specs image:


----------



## phaeton70

Hello, where to buy the Dunu Blanche with 2 pin connector in Europe? seems unavailable at the Poland distributor (they only seem to have the mmcx one).
(please note that UK is no more in EU  )


----------



## AlexCBSN

@DUNU-Topsound  any plans on a graphene cable? Been reading a lot about the material. It would be awesome to add it to your list.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

AlexCBSN said:


> @DUNU-Topsound  any plans on a graphene cable? Been reading a lot about the material. It would be awesome to add it to your list.



We don't have any concrete plans for implementing graphene at the moment, though it's not something we're discounting.

While the potential applications of graphene are, frankly, wonderous to think about, the technology is relatively immature. Pure graphene that can be ductilized into, say, space elevator cables, is still quite a ways off from reality. Most usage cases of graphene by industry or in commercial use are confined to the inclusion of tiny, fragmented pieces of graphene powder, whether in the form of graphene oxide, or reduced graphene (rGO).

The inclusion of graphene into wiring is actually a little more simplistic, as carbon can be deposited onto the surface of a copper substrate via CVD in a manner not much more complicated than the methods we're currently using to plate materials such as diamond-like carbon onto a metal substrate, such as what we do with the magnesium-aluminum diaphragm in ZEN. Doing this at scale, for a huge spool of wiring, though, is very complicated, as the graphene layer must be controlled precisely. At this time, we can't seem to identify any commercialized process than can do this at a reasonable cost.

So while we love novel technologies as much as anyone in this community, for there to be a dramatic improvement in electrical conductivity in graphene, the graphene would need to be formed into a continuous film for the entire length of the wire, and doing so seems to be both limited by technical viability and financial practicality. Utilizing small, fragmented pieces of graphene in wire seems to benefit electrical conductivity minimally.


----------



## Audio Addict

DUNU-Topsound said:


> We don't have any concrete plans for implementing graphene at the moment, though it's not something we're discounting.
> 
> While the potential applications of graphene are, frankly, wonderous to think about, the technology is relatively immature. Pure graphene that can be ductilized into, say, space elevator cables, is still quite a ways off from reality. Most usage cases of graphene by industry or in commercial use are confined to the inclusion of tiny, fragmented pieces of graphene powder, whether in the form of graphene oxide, or reduced graphene (rGO).
> 
> ...


I know of one Canadian cable company using it as follows:

DIELECTRIC/SHIELD 4: GRAPHENE 1 EXTRUSION

DIELECTRIC 5: GRAPHENE 2 ABSORPTION LAYER

I personally have not tried it as they priced this cable almost 6 times the cable right below the one with grephene.


----------



## feverfive

Just curious if any DUNU cable (MMCX) owners have tried theirs with the Sennheiser IE 900?  Do the DUNU MMCX connectors fit in the IE 900?


----------



## mico1964

feverfive said:


> Just curious if any DUNU cable (MMCX) owners have tried theirs with the Sennheiser IE 900?  Do the DUNU MMCX connectors fit in the IE 900?


The DUNU Blanche cable definitely doesn't fit. 
The diameter of the base of the MMCX DUNU connector is 6.15 mm, while the recess diameter of the MMCX connector on the IE 900 is 4.8 mm.


----------



## Polky74

The Blanche arrived yesterday, nothing to say about the cable, indeed excellent as quality. But it must be said that, as others have noted, the interchangeable jack is totally to be redone. Far from the quality of the system that Fiio has created for their Lc-re (which costs half the price), it is a shame to ruin an excellent cable like the Blanche with a system like this and it seems strange to me that a serious and quoted house like the Dunu don't realize how bad it is for your image to bring out a connector with these problems on a cable of this quality and at this price. They should try the cables before they sell them and at most use a normal connector and take $ 50 off the price. Pity about the missed opportunity.


----------



## deafenears

Polky74 said:


> But it must be said that, as others have noted, the interchangeable jack is totally to be redone. Far from the quality of the system that Fiio has created for their Lc-re (which costs half the price),


What are the problems or issues you're experiencing with the DUNU quick-switch plugs? What are other people's issues?

I certainly haven't read any but likely I've just missed them. For me, I haven't experienced any issues myself, then again I haven't been switching out the plugs that often and also don't have experience with any of the other competing products (FiiO, DITA Audio, OEAudio, QYFANG, Moondrop, and others). Not that I'm saying there isn't, but would be good to point them out for DUNU to improve on.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Polky74 said:


> The Blanche arrived yesterday, nothing to say about the cable, indeed excellent as quality. But it must be said that, as others have noted, the interchangeable jack is totally to be redone. Far from the quality of the system that Fiio has created for their Lc-re (which costs half the price), it is a shame to ruin an excellent cable like the Blanche with a system like this and it seems strange to me that a serious and quoted house like the Dunu don't realize how bad it is for your image to bring out a connector with these problems on a cable of this quality and at this price. They should try the cables before they sell them and at most use a normal connector and take $ 50 off the price. Pity about the missed opportunity.





deafenears said:


> What are the problems or issues you're experiencing with the DUNU quick-switch plugs? What are other people's issues?
> 
> I certainly haven't read any but likely I've just missed them. For me, I haven't experienced any issues myself, then again I haven't been switching out the plugs that often and also don't have experience with any of the other competing products (FiiO, DITA Audio, OEAudio, QYFANG, Moondrop, and others). Not that I'm saying there isn't, but would be good to point them out for DUNU to improve on.



There is a known issue with short circuiting leading to intermittent signal cut-outs that was only present in a small proportion of the very first production batch of the chrome plated modular connectors used on the BLANCHE and DUW-03. It was not detected initially because it was not an issue in the subtropical climate of Guangdong Province. However, once we received feedback from customers living in other, more arid regions of the world, we redesigned the connectors completely to eliminate the short circuiting, which was a byproduct of an air gap between the metal barrel and the dielectric layer. The revised connectors have been in production since January 2021. The champagne colored connectors, as well as the new brushed metal connectors on the HULK PRO, do not have this issue.

As for the suggestion of testing our cables before shipping them, we do this already. As mentioned, however, the short circuiting issue was not detectable in climates with higher humidity, and that's why the issue slipped through our factory in the first place. It was unfortunate for us not to have been able to detect the issue in advance, though since the redesign, we've received very few complaints of malfunctioning plugs.

@Polky74 if you are experiencing an issue related to intermittent signal cut outs, we highly recommend you open a support ticket with us: https://www.dunu-topsound.com/support --- we can get it sorted out for you. After sales service is something we've been working really hard on improving over the past two years. It's not perfect, but we're constantly working at improving on it. As for anyone else who may have encountered a similar problem, please feel free to contact us via the same support page.


----------



## Polky74

DUNU-Topsound said:


> There is a known issue with short circuiting leading to intermittent signal cut-outs that was only present in a small proportion of the very first production batch of the chrome plated modular connectors used on the BLANCHE and DUW-03. It was not detected initially because it was not an issue in the subtropical climate of Guangdong Province. However, once we received feedback from customers living in other, more arid regions of the world, we redesigned the connectors completely to eliminate the short circuiting, which was a byproduct of an air gap between the metal barrel and the dielectric layer. The revised connectors have been in production since January 2021. The champagne colored connectors, as well as the new brushed metal connectors on the HULK PRO, do not have this issue.
> 
> As for the suggestion of testing our cables before shipping them, we do this already. As mentioned, however, the short circuiting issue was not detectable in climates with higher humidity, and that's why the issue slipped through our factory in the first place. It was unfortunate for us not to have been able to detect the issue in advance, though since the redesign, we've received very few complaints of malfunctioning plugs.
> 
> @Polky74 if you are experiencing an issue related to intermittent signal cut outs, we highly recommend you open a support ticket with us: https://www.dunu-topsound.com/support --- we can get it sorted out for you. After sales service is something we've been working really hard on improving over the past two years. It's not perfect, but we're constantly working at improving on it. As for anyone else who may have encountered a similar problem, please feel free to contact us via the same support page.


I contacted the support as suggested by you, but there are two problems ... the first is that neither on the box nor on the cable is the serial number present and the second is that Hifigo, the shop where I bought the cable is not present in the your list of authorized dealers. It seems strange to me given that Hifigo has almost all Dunu products in the list and another strange thing is that with the great sales it has, being much discussed and appreciated also here on HeadFi, it still has in stock the first batch of Blanche that reports these malfunctions connector. Finger crossing.


----------



## Polky74

deafenears said:


> What are the problems or issues you're experiencing with the DUNU quick-switch plugs? What are other people's issues?
> 
> I certainly haven't read any but likely I've just missed them. For me, I haven't experienced any issues myself, then again I haven't been switching out the plugs that often and also don't have experience with any of the other competing products (FiiO, DITA Audio, OEAudio, QYFANG, Moondrop, and others). Not that I'm saying there isn't, but would be good to point them out for DUNU to improve on.


And in fact I reported him for this, and Dunu (from a serious company as I think it is) promptly replied. Let's just hope it can be resolved now.


----------



## yaps66

DUNU-Topsound said:


> There is a known issue with short circuiting leading to intermittent signal cut-outs that was only present in a small proportion of the very first production batch of the chrome plated modular connectors used on the BLANCHE and DUW-03. It was not detected initially because it was not an issue in the subtropical climate of Guangdong Province. However, once we received feedback from customers living in other, more arid regions of the world, we redesigned the connectors completely to eliminate the short circuiting, which was a byproduct of an air gap between the metal barrel and the dielectric layer. The revised connectors have been in production since January 2021. The champagne colored connectors, as well as the new brushed metal connectors on the HULK PRO, do not have this issue.
> 
> As for the suggestion of testing our cables before shipping them, we do this already. As mentioned, however, the short circuiting issue was not detectable in climates with higher humidity, and that's why the issue slipped through our factory in the first place. It was unfortunate for us not to have been able to detect the issue in advance, though since the redesign, we've received very few complaints of malfunctioning plugs.
> 
> @Polky74 if you are experiencing an issue related to intermittent signal cut outs, we highly recommend you open a support ticket with us: https://www.dunu-topsound.com/support --- we can get it sorted out for you. After sales service is something we've been working really hard on improving over the past two years. It's not perfect, but we're constantly working at improving on it. As for anyone else who may have encountered a similar problem, please feel free to contact us via the same support page.


Oooo. Reference to Hulk Pro.  Where can I get more information on this?  I was informed by my supplier that these will be released soon but I have yet to see any information on these!  Any details you can give here is appreciated!!


----------



## Aye75

Polky74 said:


> I contacted the support as suggested by you, but there are two problems ... the first is that neither on the box nor on the cable is the serial number present and the second is that Hifigo, the shop where I bought the cable is not present in the your list of authorized dealers. It seems strange to me given that Hifigo has almost all Dunu products in the list and another strange thing is that with the great sales it has, being much discussed and appreciated also here on HeadFi, it still has in stock the first batch of Blanche that reports these malfunctions connector. Finger crossing.


do all the blanche still have issues ? I was thinking of getting one from hifigo as that's the easiest from my country.. but if there are still issues might hold on the purchase first.


----------



## Polky74

This is Dunu's offer of assistance on their faulty cable ...

Hello Angelo,



Thanks for contacting us regarding below issue and sorry for the inconveniences caused, we can fix your Blanche, to inspect its detailed problem, please send back the cable to:
Address:16F.-4, No.736, Zhongzheng Rd., Zhonghe Dist.,New Taipei City 23511, Taiwan,
Company name: WANG WANG DAH ENTERPRISE CO., LTD.
Contact: Sone Wu
TEL: +886-2-82269858

Please send back only the cable, no need package and accessories, we'll have it overall checked and fix it for you, the only cost is the basic shipping cost from China to Italy, US$10,

you can wire it to our Paypal: DUNU@dunu-topsound.com
Please inform me after you done the shipment and the payment, I'll send back the fixed Titan6 to you directly.

Thanks
Vivian

This is my answer ...

Let's see if I understand correctly ... I should send a package to Taiwan, (minimum 43 euros), hope it arrives, pay you the price of the shipping back after the repair (10 dollars) and hope it arrives, otherwise I would have lost 329 dollars + 43 euros + 10 dollars. Did I get it right? If I understand correctly, I throw the defective cable (losing only 329 dollars) that you yourself have declared to have this design and construction defect (on HeadFi) and I do not buy anything with the Dunu brand until your company no longer exists and I will discourage everyone from buy anything from you. It seems to me a fairer solution. Thanks for the great assistance. Yours sincerely from a former customer of yours.
..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


In a nutshell, despite having also admitted here on HeadFi that the cable is defective, instead of sending me a new cable, having the defective one collected by the courier (which would cost them very little) they ask me to send the cable to them without any guarantee if it gets lost on my part and icing on the cake even 10 dollars to send it back "repaired".
We are talking about a $ 329 cable of which I have sent the screenshot of the invoice and photo of the cable itself.
Draw your own conclusions, I don't think it will end well now, but if there are any news, I will certainly keep you updated.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

@Polky74 

We do offer direct replacements for units that are found to be problematic within 30 days of purchase. Vivian may have mistakenly believed your cable was purchased last year. The vast majority of tickets (96%) we receive are from individuals who purchased products over two years ago. About 3% of tickets are from individuals who purchased products between 1-2 years ago, and 1% is from individuals who purchased our items within a year of purchase. Of this 1%, <10% of them (<0.1% of the total number) are from individuals who purchased a product within a month ago. Our working areas are in separate time zones, and thus there's no real-time communication of special situations such as yours. Please do allow us a couple of days to understand fully what went wrong in communication, and then we'll get back to you as best as we can.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound (Jun 23, 2021)

yaps66 said:


> Oooo. Reference to Hulk Pro.  Where can I get more information on this?  I was informed by my supplier that these will be released soon but I have yet to see any information on these!  Any details you can give here is appreciated!!


We're in the process of taking orders from dealers. It's also available factory direct now: https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/hulk-pro

The short summary is that HULK PRO uses 22 AWG monocrystalline copper wire in a hand-braided, four conductor design, but with additional structural and metallurgic enhancements over its predecessor. Although it is not advertised as such, the new cable structure of the HULK PRO is combination of a Type 2 & 4 Litz configuration, with:

Aramid (Kevlar) Fiber Core
Furukawa Electric OCC Copper, further purified via secondary fire refinement (similar to the process employed with the wires in the LYRE cable), 6 discrete  insulated bundles of which are arranged around the fiber core
Dielectric Insulating Layer
Aluminum Shielding Layer
The added shielding and enhanced Litz structure all serve to further improve crosstalk characteristics and minimize signal interference.






EDIT: Applied Watermark to Image



Aye75 said:


> do all the blanche still have issues ? I was thinking of getting one from hifigo as that's the easiest from my country.. but if there are still issues might hold on the purchase first.


All cables produced since January 2021 have been redesigned to avoid any intermittent signal issue. The full explanation can be found in our previous post.


----------



## feverfive

mico1964 said:


> The DUNU Blanche cable definitely doesn't fit.
> The diameter of the base of the MMCX DUNU connector is 6.15 mm, while the recess diameter of the MMCX connector on the IE 900 is 4.8 mm.


Ahhh, that is a bummer, but what I expected.  I was really hoping I could use a new revision Hulk on my IE 900.  Oh well, guess I'll need to look at Effect for a solution as their MMCX connectors fit in the IE 900 sockets.  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Polky74

And here is how Dunu assistance ended, this is my email in response to their repeated request to receive the cable (at my expense and risk of losing it in the shipment) before sending another one. Basically we have to trust them, but they don't trust us even after we have paid for their defective products.

Email:

I knew it would end like this, you are well aware of the problem your cables have and you have admitted it on HeadFi too, so you know that the cable is defective and that I would have no interest in returning a working cable to you. As for the other companies that change at the same time as the return, the first that comes to mind is Ifi (it happened to me personally with an iCan Micro power supply) and there are many others so find out. But the thing I regret most is how you repay the trust of your customers, but there is a remedy for this, as long as you no longer have faith in you. Then the explanations on Headfi that the cable does not have a good connection due to the tropical or subtropical climate is just a fairy tale for children, a connection if done well is a connection in all parts of the world and in any climate. You told me that only once a shipment of your customer who asked for a repair / replacement was lost (should I believe it?), I guess you made him lose all the money (given the trust you have in your customers), I don't I want to be the second if it's only one. Here the matter is clear, the cable was badly done and the servicing is worse than the cable. Also on Aliexpress and on cables of 10 euros there is better assistance. I'll keep the faulty cable to remind me of your company, I don't get lost for $ 329 as you do. Remember that facts matter, not words.
Anyway, thanks for the trust and to never resent us.


----------



## Aye75

DUNU-Topsound said:


> All cables produced since January 2021 have been redesigned to avoid any intermittent signal issue. The full explanation can be found in our previous post.


Thanks for the clarification. Makes me less worried now.


----------



## SGarfinkle (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm very happy so far with my duw-03. I suppose I'd be even happier if I could afford a Blanche; but the "Hulk Pro" seems like it might be kind of bulky for every day use!


----------



## deafenears

DUNU-Topsound said:


> We're in the process of taking orders from dealers. It's also available factory direct now: https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/hulk-pro
> 
> The short summary is that HULK PRO uses 22 AWG monocrystalline copper wire in a hand-braided, four conductor design, but with additional structural and metallurgic enhancements over its predecessor. Although it is not advertised as such, the new cable structure of the HULK PRO is combination of a Type 2 & 4 Litz configuration, with:
> 
> ...


Is that thicker than the Dunu Hulk given its now a type 4 litz with a fiber core. Any chance of pics of the two side by side?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

@Polky74 Your concerns have been escalated to the proper channels and replied to in full via e-mail.



SGarfinkle said:


> I'm very happy so far with my duw-03. I suppose I'd be even happier if I could afford a Blanche; but the "Hulk Pro" seems like it might be kind of bulky for every day use!



Indeed, the HULK PRO is a large, thick cable. It is certainly not for the faint of heart. However, it has proven to be a popular choice in certain markets. It would not be our recommendation for a portable, on-the-go cable, however.



deafenears said:


> Is that thicker than the Dunu Hulk given its now a type 4 litz with a fiber core. Any chance of pics of the two side by side?



No side by side pictures, but 22 AWG is 22 AWG --- same as the HULK. It's not thicker in any way, shape, or form.

ERRATA: Our cable guy just let us know that the cable itself is not strictly Type 4, as a true Type 4 structure requires bundles of Type 2 wire encircling the fiber core. We use Type 1 bundles encircling the fiber core, so it's more like a Type 2 wire, but with a Type 4 style layout, and doesn't fit within the predefined categories of Litz wire. Thus, we're removing our references to 'Type 4' from all our promotional posts and materials. Pardon our mistake.


----------



## Verificateur

Hi everyone — is Dunu Blanche a good/light enough cable to be used on the go? Primary concern is ergonomics and flexibility/non-kinky-ness. 

@DUNU-Topsound are you still planning on releasing an Apple-lightning modular connector, and if so - do you have an estimated ETA?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Verificateur said:


> Hi everyone — is Dunu Blanche a good/light enough cable to be used on the go? Primary concern is ergonomics and flexibility/non-kinky-ness.
> 
> @DUNU-Topsound are you still planning on releasing an Apple-lightning modular connector, and if so - do you have an estimated ETA?



Most users have given us very positive feedback on the flexibility and weight of the BLANCHE, despite its being an 8-core cable. It is definitely lighter and more flexible than the DUW-03 or HULK PRO. It is a tad bit heavier than the NOBLE, but substantially more flexible. However, other users here will probably give you a fuller picture.

At the moment, there is no concrete ETA on the Apple Lightning modular connector, unfortunately. We know it's something a good number of people have been waiting for, so we'll be sure to let everyone know as soon as there's good news.


----------



## bland125

Verificateur said:


> Hi everyone — is Dunu Blanche a good/light enough cable to be used on the go? Primary concern is ergonomics and flexibility/non-kinky-ness.
> 
> @DUNU-Topsound are you still planning on releasing an Apple-lightning modular connector, and if so - do you have an estimated ETA?


Yeah it is light, not the lightest you can get but quite light for an 8 core. The Y splitter has some weight to it. As for flexibility, it doesn’t get better than that really. Its doesnt kink or bend or hold its shape even if you roll it up. I mean its VERY flexible. Does not transmit physical noises either. Ergonomics of this cable are incredible really.


----------



## mico1964

Verificateur said:


> Hi everyone — is Dunu Blanche a good/light enough cable to be used on the go? Primary concern is ergonomics and flexibility/non-kinky-ness.


I agree with everything bland125 has written.
By the way, this is the cable I've been using every day in the gym for four months.
Absolutely recommended cable with excellent value for money.


----------



## SGarfinkle

Your table on page one of this thread says the the Blanche is 26AWG wire; but the product description on https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/blanche says it's 27AWG. Which one is correct?  Also, is there any difference between the duw-02 and Blanche apart from being pure Silver vs Silver-coated OCC and also that Blanche comes with all the tips?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

SGarfinkle said:


> Your table on page one of this thread says the the Blanche is 26AWG wire; but the product description on https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/blanche says it's 27AWG. Which one is correct?  Also, is there any difference between the duw-02 and Blanche apart from being pure Silver vs Silver-coated OCC and also that Blanche comes with all the tips?


It is 26 AWG. We made a typo on the website --- will find some time to correct it in the near future. A few weeks back, we addressed another user with the same question here:


DUNU-Topsound said:


> It is 26 AWG. We made a typo during the localization process. Here's the original specs image:


----------



## SGarfinkle

DUNU-Topsound said:


> It is 26 AWG. We made a typo on the website --- will find some time to correct it in the near future. A few weeks back, we addressed another user with the same question here:


Didn't see the other part of the discussion - but, then, searching for that isn't that easy and it's a long thread...

How about the question about the comparison between Blanche and DUW-02?  Or, did I miss that in the thread, too?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

SGarfinkle said:


> Didn't see the other part of the discussion - but, then, searching for that isn't that easy and it's a long thread...
> 
> How about the question about the comparison between Blanche and DUW-02?  Or, did I miss that in the thread, too?


Totally understandable that you did not see the post. Our reply was not intended to imply that you didn't make an effort, so we apologize if it came off that way. It is indeed our mistake that we accidentally labeled the BLANCHE as 27 AWG on the website. We'll make the correction ASAP.

The BLANCHE and DUW-02 are two very different cables. BLANCHE is 8-core and pure silver (sourced from Neotech). DUW-02 is 4-core and silver-plated copper (SPC). Both cables have wire strands that are Type 1 Litz (each strand is enamel insulated) and both are 26 AWG in gauge thickness.

There's a significant price difference between the two cables, and the major reason why is the material. Silver cabling is significantly more expensive per foot than SPC. Coupled with the fact that each BLANCHE cable has double the number of strands than a 4-core cable, it makes sense. Because we understand that only a subset of listeners will be enthusiastic about a silver speciality cable, we've differentiated its aesthetics with chrome plating for the modular plugs and palladium for the plating on the tip/ring/sleeve signal conduction portions.

If your goal is to use a cable that "does the job" without regard for any exploration into what differing materials may or may not impart on sound, the clear choice is the DUW-02/02S. It's our most affordable modular cable and by far the most popular.


----------



## SGarfinkle

DUNU-Topsound said:


> The BLANCHE and DUW-02 are two very different cables. BLANCHE is 8-core and pure silver (sourced from Neotech). DUW-02 is 4-core and silver-plated copper (SPC). Both cables have wire strands that are Type 1 Litz (each strand is enamel insulated) and both are 26 AWG in gauge thickness.


Thanks for the helpful reply! Not to push too hard, I hope, but is there any difference other than the chrome and Palladium in the cables from an external perspective -- i.e. the exterior diameter, construction, etc,?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

SGarfinkle said:


> Thanks for the helpful reply! Not to push too hard, I hope, but is there any difference other than the chrome and Palladium in the cables from an external perspective -- i.e. the exterior diameter, construction, etc,?



Mostly the color of the sheath (smoke on the DUW-02/02S, and translucent white on the BLANCHE). BLANCHE will also keep its form a little more because the strands are doubled up and thus the braid won't collapse as easily.


----------



## bachankas

DUW02 is a piece of nice cable, I can recommend it!
@DUNU-Topsound where can I read more about the copper and silver you use for your cables?
I would like to get more 'technical' into the materials (engineering degree does its job)


----------



## bombom

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Mostly the color of the sheath (smoke on the DUW-02/02S, and translucent white on the BLANCHE). BLANCHE will also keep its form a little more because the strands are doubled up and thus the braid won't collapse as easily.


I heard that DUW02 has been discontinued, I can't buy it anywhere. Is there any analog luming on the horizon?


----------



## SGarfinkle

bombom said:


> I heard that DUW02 has been discontinued, I can't buy it anywhere. Is there any analog luming on the horizon?


Shenzhen has it for sale on eBay, FWIW


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

bombom said:


> I heard that DUW02 has been discontinued, I can't buy it anywhere. Is there any analog luming on the horizon?


We are transitioning production over to the DUW-02S soon.


----------



## bombom

DUNU-Topsound said:


> We are transitioning production over to the DUW-02S soon.


I do hope there will be 2-pin variant available


----------



## audio123

The Hulk Pro pairs exceptionally well with the Luna.


----------



## Polky74

I publicly thank Hifigo for the reimbursement of the defective Dunu Blanche and for the excellent assistance shown to me, the exact opposite of that of whoever caused the inconconvenience, the Dunu company.


----------



## kefs

Just ordered a Noble cable direct from Dunu, wondering if i should have ordered the Blanche. Any comparisons please? I do usually go all silver, they are for using with Audiofly AF1120 and AF180 iems


----------



## yaps66

kefs said:


> Just ordered a Noble cable direct from Dunu, wondering if i should have ordered the Blanche. Any comparisons please? I do usually go all silver, they are for using with Audiofly AF1120 and AF180 iems


I love the Blanche both for the clarity it gives and the physical suppleness of the cable. I don’t unfortunately have the Noble to compare with. I thought someone did though in this thread?


----------



## audionewbi

Blanche is more flexiable, but brighter, I personally love the Noble, but it is more stiffer.


----------



## bombom

audionewbi said:


> Blanche is more flexiable, but brighter, I personally love the Noble, but it is more stiffer.


What about Hulk Pro? Looks incredible, itching to buy it


----------



## audionewbi

bombom said:


> What about Hulk Pro? Looks incredible, itching to buy it


Haven't tried it, Im actually considering getting the Dunu Mandate.


----------



## yaps66

bombom said:


> What about Hulk Pro? Looks incredible, itching to buy it


The Hulk Pro looks lovely.  I have ordered one but supply chain issues has delayed it!  I have the Chord which is a little similar to the Noble and I love the Chord too.  But my preference is the Blanche.  I do like a brighter sound.


----------



## kefs

Got my Noble cable yesterday, i am so pleased so far, beautifully made, and those swappable plugs are jewel like. Much better sounding than stock silver cable and i think will improve with use. Using on Audiofly AF1120


----------



## bland125

While it is not a review, here is a brief video showing up the Blanche with a very brief opinion of it. A lot of people where asking about this cable so here it goes:


----------



## kefs

They have never sounded like this, and folks say cables make no difference (no, not looking for a cable fight thanks). 
# 1.5m would be better than 1.2m
#2 straight connectors please. I am going to scratch my Sony amp as they touch the case work.


----------



## Victory112

Hello, do any of the Dunu cables have a notch in the 2-pin connector housing for the iSine 10/LCD-i4? It's on the right side of the port, in the image below.


----------



## bachankas (Aug 24, 2021)

How does Dunu DUW-02 perform against Satin Audio Griffin or Gaia? I really like my Dunu cable and love the aidea of quick-switch.
However, I prefer straight plug in my daily usage.

Are there other IEM cables (prefered balanced) in sub 125 EUR price range which can be comparable with DUW-02 and have straight plug?


----------



## kefs

bachankas said:


> How does Dunu DUW-02 perform against Satin Audio Griffin or Gaia? I really like my DUnu cable and love the aidea of quick-switch.
> However, I prefer straight plug in my daily usage.
> 
> Are there other IEM cables (prefere balanced) in sub 125 EUR price range which can be comparable with DUW-02 and have straight plug?


Dunu need to listen regarding straight connectors i agree


----------



## bachankas

If I could get straight Quick-Switch connector I would nefer think about changing the cable. But as there is no possibility I need a change.


----------



## kefs

bachankas said:


> If I could get straight Quick-Switch connector I would nefer think about changing the cable. But as there is no possibility I need a change.


Straight connectors should be an option when new, and as an accessory to purchase after. I personally would pay for them


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

The reason we do not provide straight connectors is a commercial rights issue. When we designed the modular plug system, we reached an agreement with the company that manufactures the plugs for us that they would have the rights to sell straight and/or 45 degree plugs as third-party accessories. We would retain all rights for 90 degree plugs. To date, there have been 45 degree plugs sold on the market in Asia, but no straight plugs. We could end up as a reseller for their plugs, and have long let them know there is a substantial international demand for straight plugs, but we're unable to compel them to put out straight plugs, nor can we circumvent them and release them ourselves.


----------



## kefs

DUNU-Topsound said:


> The reason we do not provide straight connectors is a commercial rights issue. When we designed the modular plug system, we reached an agreement with the company that manufactures the plugs for us that they would have the rights to sell straight and/or 45 degree plugs as third-party accessories. We would retain all rights for 90 degree plugs. To date, there have been 45 degree plugs sold on the market in Asia, but no straight plugs. We could end up as a reseller for their plugs, and have long let them know there is a substantial international demand for straight plugs, but we're unable to compel them to put out straight plugs, nor can we circumvent them and release them ourselves.


Thank you very much for your reply, very kind of you. Lets hope one way or another they find their way to the market.


----------



## bachankas

DUNU-Topsound said:


> The reason we do not provide straight connectors is a commercial rights issue. When we designed the modular plug system, we reached an agreement with the company that manufactures the plugs for us that they would have the rights to sell straight and/or 45 degree plugs as third-party accessories. We would retain all rights for 90 degree plugs. To date, there have been 45 degree plugs sold on the market in Asia, but no straight plugs. We could end up as a reseller for their plugs, and have long let them know there is a substantial international demand for straight plugs, but we're unable to compel them to put out straight plugs, nor can we circumvent them and release them ourselves.


Can you discover which company or is it confidential?
Anyway, thanks for clarification!


----------



## kefs

bachankas said:


> Can you discover which company or is it confidential?
> Anyway, thanks for clarificati
> 
> 
> ...





DUNU-Topsound said:


> The reason we do not provide straight connectors is a commercial rights issue. When we designed the modular plug system, we reached an agreement with the company that manufactures the plugs for us that they would have the rights to sell straight and/or 45 degree plugs as third-party accessories. We would retain all rights for 90 degree plugs. To date, there have been 45 degree plugs sold on the market in Asia, but no straight plugs. We could end up as a reseller for their plugs, and have long let them know there is a substantial international demand for straight plugs, but we're unable to compel them to put out straight plugs, nor can we circumvent them and release them ourselves.


Maybe you could contact them on our behalf and gently nudge them, otherwise its an opportunity missed ! Thank you


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

kefs said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, very kind of you. Lets hope one way or another they find their way to the market.


We hope so too!


bachankas said:


> Can you discover which company or is it confidential?
> Anyway, thanks for clarification!


Sorry, we cannot disclose company details. They also do not have any consumer-facing presence. Just for clarification --- the design and patent of the quick-switch system (we now refer to it as Q-Lock Plus) belong to DUNU; we subcontract the company in question to produce the parts for us. As part of the arrangement, we have only reserved rights to sell and package right-angled plugs (not the male connector end, which is exclusive to us) in our products.


kefs said:


> Maybe you could contact them on our behalf and gently nudge them, otherwise its an opportunity missed ! Thank you


Yes, it's what we've been doing, but it's a process.


----------



## Victory112

Hello, has anyone compared the durability of the Dunu cables to those of the Linum BaX and SuperBaX cables? Thank you, in advance.


----------



## Wallian

Does anyone have any experience with the Dunu Blanche and the MEST MKII? My source is the Hiby R8, and I'd like to brighten the sound up just a little bit. Would this be a good addition? And is there any issue with the 2pin fit and the MEST? Thanks.


----------



## SGarfinkle

I might have missed it; but, I never saw a reply to the question about qdc connectors. Even leaving aside the debate about polarity, I don't see ANY of the cables for sale currently with a qdc connector. I love my 2-pin duw-03; but, I have a Thieaudio Voyager 14 that tends to just fall off 2-pin connectors. It really wants the hood.


----------



## LeiLng5

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Many of these cables come as standard equipment on our current products (paired cables utilize overmolded connectors instead of a generic cylindrical connector)


I definitely prefer a curved MMCX/2pin connector as an option for your standalone cables. Is there a possibility you'll at least sell the stock cables separately?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

LeiLng5 said:


> I definitely prefer a curved MMCX/2pin connector as an option for your standalone cables. Is there a possibility you'll at least sell the stock cables separately?


We don't have that option available because overmolds are done to order. So for instance, if we make a run of 2000 units of a model like, say, the EST 112, we also produce 2000 overmolded cables. There are a few exceptions, such as test and preliminary production runs, but they are not built in strict accordance to spec and thus do not go through the production QC checks we implement on every product we ship.

Your best bet would be to purchase a DUW-02 off a DK-2001 owner or a DUW-02S off an EST 112 owner.


----------



## LuckyPantsu (Sep 17, 2021)

Anyone who compared Blanche with DHC symbiote or Master Line from Lavricables? I've ordered 2-pin version of Blanche but not receive it yet. Now I think about cable for ier-z1, would like to know about SQ with a comparison with other silver cables


----------



## SGarfinkle

Which cable comes with the Zen (not the Pro)?  All I see linsoul is that it's 8 core. At least one review thinks it's a duw-03; but, I have a duw-03 and the cable that came with my new Zen seems a lot stiffer - more like a Hulk than a duw-03.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

SGarfinkle said:


> Which cable comes with the Zen (not the Pro)?  All I see linsoul is that it's 8 core. At least one review thinks it's a duw-03; but, I have a duw-03 and the cable that came with my new Zen seems a lot stiffer - more like a Hulk than a duw-03.



The ZEN is bundled with the DUW-03; we didn't modify the sheathing composition or anything, so it's surprising to learn a newer cable is much stiffer.


----------



## SGarfinkle

Thanks. Of course, I learned about the Zen Pro *after* buying these. SMH


----------



## Vanheim

I'm thinking of buying a dunu viridian cable for my 64 audio u12t. Has anyone heard the pairing to be able to comment on it?


----------



## chortya (Sep 30, 2021)

Anybody tested Dunu cable with Thieaudio Monarch?
Also is it clear if the USB-C module will be compatible with the new iPad mini?


----------



## bachankas

How does the USB-C plug sound? Is it comparable with some budget dongle or DAPs? I Wonder if it is worth a try.


----------



## Edyeded86

Anyone recommend a Dunu cable for 2020 Solaris?


----------



## Verificateur (Oct 7, 2021)

@Edyeded86 I have a friend who is using the Dunu Blanche with his Solaris (Gold), and likes the combo. 
Don't have first-hand experience though, sorry.


----------



## blotmouse

Verificateur said:


> @Edyeded86 I have a friend who is using the Dunu Blanche with his Solaris (Gold), and likes the combo.
> Don't have first-hand experience though, sorry.


I like this combo as well.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

A few housekeeping things to note:

Our original, patented modular plug system is now referred to as *Q-Lock PLUS*. This name differentiates it from our new cost-effective *Q-Lock LITE* modular cable system, which is _currently only bundled with_ the FALCON PRO.
We've updated the first post to reflect our release of the *Digital Q-Lock PLUS modular plug for Apple Lightning* iOS/iPadOS devices.
The announcement thread for the plug is here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dun...rt-for-the-q-lock-plus-modular-system.960237/


----------



## qboogie

FYI, I'm selling a Blanche MMCX cable in the FS classifieds section.


----------



## kefs

qboogie said:


> FYI, I'm selling a Blanche MMCX cable in the FS classifieds section.


Interested


----------



## SlothRock

Any idea when the DUW 02 cable will be back in stock? Want this modular system for my IER M9’s but don’t wanna spend $210 on the chord as I don’t think that’s necessary


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

SlothRock said:


> Any idea when the DUW 02 cable will be back in stock? Want this modular system for my IER M9’s but don’t wanna spend $210 on the chord as I don’t think that’s necessary



The DUW-02 was _completely_ cleared out on the first day of our November sale. It is no longer in production. A replacement product is designated for release in December. Currently, _all_ cables are being discounted until 11/29. Buyers may also choose a digital plug of their choice (Apple Lightning or USB Type-C) as a free gift.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

DUNU-Topsound said:


> The DUW-02 was _completely_ cleared out on the first day of our November sale. It is no longer in production. A replacement product is designated for release in December. Currently, _all_ cables are being discounted until 11/29. Buyers may also choose a digital plug of their choice (Apple Lightning or USB Type-C) as a free gift.









mine


----------



## LuckyPantsu

DUNU-Topsound said:


> The DUW-02 was _completely_ cleared out on the first day of our November sale. It is no longer in production. A replacement product is designated for release in December. Currently, _all_ cables are being discounted until 11/29. Buyers may also choose a digital plug of their choice (Apple Lightning or USB Type-C) as a free gift.


Are you going to replace Blanche also ?


----------



## SGarfinkle

Given that Dunu already sold out (glad I got my Blanche), I hope people won't mind if I mention that I'm selling  my 2 pin duw-03 plus all the tips.  Check out the classifieds forum.


----------



## zalepam

Has anyone compared the DUW-03 to Blanche?  I have DUW-03 and was wondering if it would be worth the upgrade?  I'll be pairing with ThieAudio Monarch MKII.


----------



## kefs

Received my Blanche, so far very underwhelmed compared to the Noble which i love.


----------



## MatusSVK

kefs said:


> Received my Blanche, so far very underwhelmed compared to the Noble which i love.


I believe the Dunu Noble is suppose to be positioned above the Blanche cable.


----------



## chortya

Can anybody test if the MMCX used by Dunu is compatible with Sennheiser IE900? 
It would be cool if Dunu would use ConX (which is compatible with IE900) for 2pin and MMCX, this would result ultimate modularity.


----------



## deafenears

chortya said:


> It would be cool if Dunu would use ConX (which is compatible with IE900) for 2pin and MMCX, this would result ultimate modularity.


EA offers a service to re-terminate your existing cables with ConX - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/page-358#post-16594750


----------



## rantng (Nov 28, 2021)

chortya said:


> Can anybody test if the MMCX used by Dunu is compatible with Sennheiser IE900?
> It would be cool if Dunu would use ConX (which is compatible with IE900) for 2pin and MMCX, this would result ultimate modularity.


ConX is an EA proprietary system; you could always send your DUNU cable to EA as @deafenears suggested. Also, I remember when this was brought up in the ConX thread DUNU was open to the idea of working with EA - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/introducing-conx.952893/post-16124572



DUNU-Topsound said:


> Anything's possible. _Tell your friends, to get with my friends. And we can be friends._ --- Diddy
> 
> (And now, back to regular scheduled programming AKA no more thread hijacking)


----------



## feverfive

My favorite thing about the DK-4001 when I owned it was it's Noble cable.


----------



## LuckyPantsu

Got my second Blanche and have a strange problem with it. On the first one( 2 pin version) ear hooks are just ok. They are smooth and I can use iems with them for the 4-5 hours just easily. But with mmcx version, my ears don't feel so comfy and the thing is the wire sticks out more, and I can feel the relief of each wire by my ear. Like they are digging into my skin.  That is pretty sad for me as in general, I like Blanche. @DUNU-Topsound  Do you think I can request a replacement based on this?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

LuckyPantsu said:


> Got my second Blanche and have a strange problem with it. On the first one( 2 pin version) ear hooks are just ok. They are smooth and I can use iems with them for the 4-5 hours just easily. But with mmcx version, my ears don't feel so comfy and the thing is the wire sticks out more, and I can feel the relief of each wire by my ear. Like they are digging into my skin.  That is pretty sad for me as in general, I like Blanche. @DUNU-Topsound  Do you think I can request a replacement based on this?


There are usually negligible differences between variants, aside from the connector type, so we're not sure we understand how the MMCX variant BLANCHE cable you received is different from the 2-Pin version; can you send us a PM and we can discuss it in detail? It's difficult to decipher what the issue is from this description, as it could be just a difference in the angle that the connectors make with the earphones.


----------



## Zozo11

I have the Blanche and love it but I want something a bit warmer... Hulk Pro or Noble?


----------



## kefs

Now my Blanche has 100+ hours on it my perception has changed, i spent an evening A/B with the Noble and feel Blanche excels in all areas (i am naturally a silver lover in all my systems). Tighter bass/ sub bass, vocals have more realism, wider stage. In my books, warmer is nearly always wooly with less definition.
I used Eagles Hotel California from Hell Freezes Over, one of my go to tracks for checking out differences.
An issue i have compared to my Noble is the right hand mmxc connector and the quick change can be temperamental when touched in use, not so on the Noble ( i may ask for an exchange as the Blanche seems to suffer this type of issue). Overall though more tham pleased, i just wish they were longer, 1.5m minimum, you have to sit so close to your system as not to stretch the cable and connections


----------



## Zozo11

kefs said:


> Now my Blanche has 100+ hours on it my perception has changed, i spent an evening A/B with the Noble and feel Blanche excels in all areas (i am naturally a silver lover in all my systems). Tighter bass/ sub bass, vocals have more realism, wider stage. In my books, warmer is nearly always wooly with less definition.
> I used Eagles Hotel California from Hell Freezes Over, one of my go to tracks for checking out differences.
> An issue i have compared to my Noble is the right hand mmxc connector and the quick change can be temperamental when touched in use, not so on the Noble ( i may ask for an exchange as the Blanche seems to suffer this type of issue). Overall though more tham pleased, i just wish they were longer, 1.5m minimum, you have to sit so close to your system as not to stretch the cable and connections


Thanks kefs, love the Blanche and your comments are much appreciated and spot on, think I will hold off for now on another cable.


----------



## kefs

Just my thoughts though imho


----------



## yaps66

Zozo11 said:


> I have the Blanche and love it but I want something a bit warmer... Hulk Pro or Noble?


I have not tried the Noble but certainly the Hulk Pro or even the Chord is warmer than the Blanche.


----------



## Zozo11

yaps66 said:


> I have not tried the Noble but certainly the Hulk Pro or even the Chord is warmer than the Blanche.


Thanks, what's your thoughts on the Hulk?


----------



## yaps66

Zozo11 said:


> Thanks, what's your thoughts on the Hulk?


I do like the Hulk Pro. Love the construction though I mainly use it at home/office. Too big to be used OTG.


----------



## Tex Irie (Dec 8, 2021)

Does anyone know where I can purchase the 2 Pin version Dunu Hulk Pro from in the US? @DUNU-Topsound


----------



## qua2k

DUNU-Topsound said:


> The DUW-02 was _completely_ cleared out on the first day of our November sale. It is no longer in production. A replacement product is designated for release in December.


Any update on December releases? Will the Blanche stay unchanged or be 'replaced' upcoming as well?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Tex Irie said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase the 2 Pin version Dunu Hulk Pro from in the US? @DUNU-Topsound


Sorry for the late response --- our notifications can get buried under a mountain of others and we definitely miss @mentions from time to time!

In general, retailers are reluctant to stock higher-priced cables locally. We'd be happy to try to help you out if you send us a PM. Thanks!



qua2k said:


> Any update on December releases? Will the Blanche stay unchanged or be 'replaced' upcoming as well?



There is no standing plan to replace the BLANCHE.

However, we're gearing up for a replacement to the DUW-02.

Because our product lines span so many years and have split into so many different threads across Head-Fi, we've received many requests from members for a consolidated discussion thread for all DUNU products, and we've taken the liberty to create one here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dunu-discussion-impressions-master-thread.961127/

You're welcome to continue posting in this thread, of course, as it is specific to our DUNU Q-Lock PLUS and Q-Lock LITE cable systems, but if anyone wishes to have a centralized point of discussion and one where our team members can quickly respond to any questions, feel free to migrate over to this new thread. We'll be making a small number of announcements in the coming days, and will likely be using this new thread as the main point of discussion for all things DUNU. Thanks!


----------



## qua2k

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Sorry for the late response --- our notifications can get buried under a mountain of others and we definitely miss @mentions from time to time!
> 
> In general, retailers are reluctant to stock higher-priced cables locally. We'd be happy to try to help you out if you send us a PM. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Any Christmas deals like Blk Friday upcoming?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I bought a Dunu Hulk Pro MMCX with the intention of using it with my Sennheiser IE900.    I finally got them today and the MMCX connector does not fit into the IE900.    Am I doing something wrong or is this the wrong connector?     The Dunu Hulk Pro does work with my Sony IER-M9.


----------



## deafenears

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I bought a Dunu Hulk Pro MMCX with the intention of using it with my Sennheiser IE900. I finally got them today and the MMCX connector does not fit into the IE900.


Unfortunately, there isn't really a "standard" when it comes to MMCX connectors so not all connectors will fit into the Fidelity Plus MMCX connectors used by Sennheiser. Effect Audio's ConX may fit, and they offer a termination service (for a fee). That way, you can keep the ConX plugged n at all times rather than trying to pull it in and out each time.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

deafenears said:


> Unfortunately, there isn't really a "standard" when it comes to MMCX connectors so not all connectors will fit into the Fidelity Plus MMCX connectors used by Sennheiser. Effect Audio's ConX may fit, and they offer a termination service (for a fee). That way, you can keep the ConX plugged n at all times rather than trying to pull it in and out each time.


I didn't know that.    I think I'll try that ConX, then I can use the cable with my 2 pin IEMs.


----------



## SlothRock

Anyone used an MMCX to 2 pin adapter with these cables by chance? I am looking into the CHORD for my IER M9's but I wanna make sure they can work for other IEM's that I may get down the line and be adaptable across a variety of IEM's. Figure an MMCX to 2 pin adapter would be a cheap way to ensure this works well.


----------



## yaps66

SlothRock said:


> Anyone used an MMCX to 2 pin adapter with these cables by chance? I am looking into the CHORD for my IER M9's but I wanna make sure they can work for other IEM's that I may get down the line and be adaptable across a variety of IEM's. Figure an MMCX to 2 pin adapter would be a cheap way to ensure this works well.


Works great for me but may be at the expense of comfort.


----------



## aaf evo

@DUNU-Topsound I see the DUW-02S is now showing up on the website but there's nothing to click on or any way to purchase it. When will it be available to buy?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

aaf evo said:


> @DUNU-Topsound I see the DUW-02S is now showing up on the website but there's nothing to click on or any way to purchase it. When will it be available to buy?


For unclear reasons, there have been delays to the packaging for the DUW-02S, so we're still unsure when we'll make it available for purchase. Our fingers are crossed for right after CNY break.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Just a heads up to all of our aficionados --- we're holding a winter sale exclusively on the *DUNU Direct Shop*:


DUNU-Topsound said:


> It's the Year of the Tiger, and that means we're **slashing** prices on your favorite *DUNU* products throughout the year!
> 
> Although our factory is away on hiatus for Lunar New Year celebrations until 2/9, we're still holding a sale _exclusively_ on the *DUNU Direct Shop*!  (All orders will ship on or after 2/11, after our employees return to work).
> 
> ...



*DUW-03*, *CHORD*, and *HULK PRO* are all on sale.


----------



## PotatoMEZE (Mar 25, 2022)

*I have some question for my cable.  DUW-03  (From Dunu SA6) and Hulk Pro .

What material is used for modular plug ?

What kind is best? 

(DUW-03 Rodium / Palladium ????)

(Hulk Pro Gold???)

Thank.




*


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

PotatoMEZE said:


> *I have some question for my cable.  DUW-03  (From Dunu SA6) and Hulk Pro .
> 
> What material is used for modular plug ?
> 
> ...


The chrome colored plugs on the DUW-03 are palladium-plated. The plugs on the HULK PRO are gold-plated (and very slightly different in finish than the originals).


----------



## PotatoMEZE

DUNU-Topsound said:


> The chrome colored plugs on the DUW-03 are palladium-plated. The plugs on the HULK PRO are gold-plated (and very slightly different in finish than the originals).


*Thank you so much . *


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

@Gromu --- this one's for you! The DUW-02S is finally here!



DUNU-Topsound said:


> This is what people have been waiting for! The *DUW-02S* --- is _finally_ here! *Link here.*
> 
> As our _most affordable_ cable featuring our patented, exclusive* Q-Lock PLUS* quick-switch modular plug system (join the Head-Fi thread here), *DUW-02S* is priced affordably at *$79.99* --- same as its predecessor, the popular DUW-02.
> 
> ...


----------



## aaf evo

DUNU-Topsound said:


> @Gromu --- this one's for you! The DUW-02S is finally here!



OOS already if I add the lightning plug?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound (Mar 11, 2022)

aaf evo said:


> OOS already if I add the lightning plug?



The digital bundle is not yet available. We are still prepping the barcodes for them. For now, the cable only (with 3.5 mm SE plug included) is on sale, and the digital plugs are available a la carte.

EDIT: To reduce confusion, we have temporarily removed the bundle options from the product selection pull-down menus.


----------



## Gromu

DUNU-Topsound said:


> @Gromu --- this one's for you! The DUW-02S is finally here!


Perfect! Just ordered two and a USB-C digital plug. Can't wait!


----------



## lostrockets

DUNU-Topsound said:


> The digital bundle is not yet available. We are still prepping the barcodes for them. For now, the cable only (with 3.5 mm SE plug included) is on sale, and the digital plugs are available a la carte.
> 
> EDIT: To reduce confusion, we have temporarily removed the bundle options from the product selection pull-down menus.


Is there a 1/4 in adapter? I couldnt find it on your site


----------



## Edyeded86

Does the lightening adapter have a DAC/amp in it similar to how the Apple dongle functions?


----------



## kefs

lostrockets said:


> Is there a 1/4 in adapter? I couldnt find it on your site


I dont think they do one. I have the Blanche and Noble cables. They don't come with 6.3mm. Fururtech do a nice 3.5-6.3mm


----------



## Gromu

kefs said:


> I dont think they do one. I have the Blanche and Noble cables. They don't come with 6.3mm. Fururtech do a nice 3.5-6.3mm


They definitely have them as some of their IEMs come with them. But yeah, I don't think they sell them separately or even bundled with cables.


----------



## Polky74

Hoping that the new cables no longer have the defect in the interchangeable connector of the Blanche that they did not want to change...


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

lostrockets said:


> Is there a 1/4 in adapter? I couldnt find it on your site





kefs said:


> I dont think they do one. I have the Blanche and Noble cables. They don't come with 6.3mm. Fururtech do a nice 3.5-6.3mm





Gromu said:


> They definitely have them as some of their IEMs come with them. But yeah, I don't think they sell them separately or even bundled with cables.


As @Gromu mentioned, we do bundle a 3.5-to-6.3 mm adapter with most of our earphones, and it has in the past been sold separately on occasion, but not at the moment.

We do not have plans to offer a plug that outputs directly to 6.3 mm single-ended because of its redundancy with the 3.5 mm plug. The Q-Lock LITE/PLUS systems were also designed with digital audio players, Bluetooth receivers, and smartphones in mind, which rarely ever use the 6.3 mm socket.



Edyeded86 said:


> Does the lightening adapter have a DAC/amp in it similar to how the Apple dongle functions?


The Digital Q-Lock PLUS Apple Lightning plug functions near identically to the Apple dongle. We use Apple-certified components to ensure maximum compatibility. The plug has been tested with the iPhone 13 Pro Max running iOS 15.3 with no issues.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

DUNU-Topsound said:


> New Specification *Q-Lock PLUS* (lower left) vs. Previous Specification Q-Lock PLUS (upper right) for the DUW-03​
> The venerated *Q-Lock PLUS* modular plug system is a mainstay of DUNU cables, with high user satisfaction and critical acclaim. DUNU is grateful for the continued support of our modular plug system and we aim to keep it continually available to users worldwide.
> 
> However, due to recent challenges to the supply chain, we are unable to produce a steady supply of cable models utilizing the *Q-Lock PLUS* system finished in _chrome/grey_. Therefore, _effective immediately_, models utilizing the *Q-Lock PLUS* system finished in _chrome/grey_ will instead be replaced by the _brushed metal steel/black_ version typically found on the *HULK PRO* cable.
> ...



Quick update to the DUW-03 cable: because our supply chain has been significantly disrupted, we can no longer produce the chrome-finished Q-Lock PLUS system consistently. We'll be replacing it with the brushed metal steel/black system outfitted on the HULK PRO instead.


----------



## PotatoMEZE (Apr 29, 2022)

*Please tell me , which your original store in AliExpress ?
Both told me that there Dunu Blanch 2Pin/0.78 stock.*

I have ordered with *DUNU Authorized Store*
After that, the status update *is delivered*. But they told me they didn't have any.
And told me
 "I 'm so sorry to tell you about that, our warehouse made a mistake,  BLANCHE 2Pin 0.78 is out of stock, now we just have some MMCX in stock. We've contact DUNU to check the stock, do you mind we send it later ?"
"If factory don't have it, *we can return MMCX version to factory, they will help us to change the connector to 0.78/2pin*, can you accept it ?"

*I refused and said that should cancel the order for me.
I can't cancel my order on my own..*

What I want to say is if no stock should update first.

*




now


*


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

PotatoMEZE said:


> *Please tell me , which your original store in AliExpress ?
> Both told me that there Dunu Blanch 2Pin/0.78 stock.*
> 
> I have ordered with *DUNU Authorized Store*
> ...


Listings from our official store will possess a red banner with the text "DUNU Official Store" in the thumbnail.


----------



## PotatoMEZE (Apr 29, 2022)

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Listings from our official store will possess a red banner with the text "DUNU Official Store" in the thumbnail.



*I'm not sure if you're talking about this.

And answer me one more time, Dunu Blance 2pin/0.78 in stock?. Thank*


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

PotatoMEZE said:


> *I'm not sure if you're talking about this.
> 
> And answer me one more time, Dunu Blance 2pin/0.78 in stock?. Thank*


BLANCHE is no longer produced but three units (two 2-Pin, one MMCX) are reserved for sale on AliExpress.


----------



## qua2k

DUNU-Topsound said:


> BLANCHE is no longer produced


Blanche gone forever?


----------



## audionewbi

The noble cable is truly amazing, I hope that doesn't discontinue .


----------



## yaps66

audionewbi said:


> The noble cable is truly amazing, I hope that doesn't discontinue .


From Dunu's US site, it seems like it is discontinued.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

qua2k said:


> Blanche gone forever?



I'm not positive, but I think so.



audionewbi said:


> The noble cable is truly amazing, I hope that doesn't discontinue .





yaps66 said:


> From Dunu's US site, it seems like it is discontinued.



It really is. I'm hoping that something like the Noble is brought back soon.


----------



## bland125

The Blanche was really something else in terms of ergonomics, material/build quality and price. Not much like it really. I sincerely hope DUNU has a replacement project in the works.


----------



## bland125

double post.


----------



## mformoriarty

DUNU-Topsound said:


> BLANCHE is no longer produced but three units (two 2-Pin, one MMCX) are reserved for sale on AliExpress.


Are you guys in the process of releasing an updated version or is that the end for pure silver cables in the foreseeable future? I'm late to the party, actually considering getting one.


----------



## JaquesGelee (Jun 1, 2022)

solved


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

bland125 said:


> The Blanche was really something else in terms of ergonomics, material/build quality and price. Not much like it really. I sincerely hope DUNU has a replacement project in the works.



Thanks so much! 



mformoriarty said:


> Are you guys in the process of releasing an updated version or is that the end for pure silver cables in the foreseeable future? I'm late to the party, actually considering getting one.



Unfortunately, I do not have any additional news I can share!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

If you missed it, we launched AMBER, a new copper-silver 4-core cable coming in at $89.99 - head over to our thread to learn more!


----------



## deafenears

The table on the first post could do with an update to include the new AMBER.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Reminder: There are *ten units left* of Amber. 

This is a limited production run, and only 500 were made. 

Thanks for your support of the cable so far; we are quite impressed at how well they have sold! 

Want us to make another cable like this soon? Let us know!


----------



## darren700

Just got the dunu viridian off ebay and paired with my raptgo hook x and hiby r6 2020. The combo looks and sounds amazing so far. The viridian should have been more widely available. It's a very sharp looking cable. I think it would be really cool if dunu made a blue colored cable like this also.


----------



## yaps66

darren700 said:


> Just got the dunu viridian off ebay and paired with my raptgo hook x and hiby r6 2020. The combo looks and sounds amazing so far. The viridian should have been more widely available. It's a very sharp looking cable. I think it would be really cool if dunu made a blue colored cable like this also.


Cool! I just happen to have a Viridian 2-pin lying around and will pair it with the Hook-X! Love these serendipitous moments!


----------



## Vedemin

@Sebastien Chiu could you please compare the Lyre and DUW-02S for me in terms of feel? I don't care about sound qualities, just how they feel, how soft they are, their weight and flexibility. I need to quickly make a decision between these two.
Also, did Lyre 2-pin always come with standard "round" 2-pin connectors or the angled ones as on this photo?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Vedemin said:


> @Sebastien Chiu could you please compare the Lyre and DUW-02S for me in terms of feel? I don't care about sound qualities, just how they feel, how soft they are, their weight and flexibility. I need to quickly make a decision between these two.
> Also, did Lyre 2-pin always come with standard "round" 2-pin connectors or the angled ones as on this photo?



The Lyre and DUW-02s are very similar in feel. Both are very comfy and bouncy - they don’t kink at all. 

DUW-02s is heavier than Lyre and has a tighter braid resulting in less give. However I would say the 02s is softer than the Lyre. 

The Lyre comes with standard connectors (straight ones, at least mine did) not rounded. I do know there are different connectors out there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Vedemin

Sebastien Chiu said:


> The Lyre and DUW-02s are very similar in feel. Both are very comfy and bouncy - they don’t kink at all.
> 
> DUW-02s is heavier than Lyre and has a tighter braid resulting in less give. However I would say the 02s is softer than the Lyre.
> 
> ...


That helps a lot! If you could, could you say how much heavier is the 02S and how much of a difference in softness is there? Is the Lyre more plastic-like feeling as well?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Vedemin said:


> That helps a lot! If you could, could you say how much heavier is the 02S and how much of a difference in softness is there? Is the Lyre more plastic-like feeling as well?


 
I’d say about 25%. And that’s actually flipped - the 02S has the more plasticy feeling out of the two, but then again not by much. It’s not really an aspect that affects DUNU cables too badly.


----------



## Vedemin (Sep 29, 2022)

Sebastien Chiu said:


> I’d say about 25%. And that’s actually flipped - the 02S has the more plasticy feeling out of the two, but then again not by much. It’s not really an aspect that affects DUNU cables too badly.


Thanks a lot! If they were the same price, which one would you buy and why (not talking about sound quality, just cable as a cable)?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Vedemin said:


> Thanks a lot! If they were the same price, which one would you buy?



02s. I’m a sucker for how bouncy it is and how well the chin slider works with the material

I run cables behind my back often and it’s very comfy.


----------



## Vedemin

Sebastien Chiu said:


> 02s. I’m a sucker for how bouncy it is and how well the chin slider works with the material
> 
> I run cables behind my back often and it’s very comfy.


Do you know if there will be any discounts on the DUW-02S during the 11.11 sale or earlier? I'm leaning towards the Lyre a tiny bit but it's incredibly expensive for my wallet. If the DUW-02S would be discounted by any significant amount, I'd be able to buy it but the Lyre is available to me for around 100$ equivalent (tax incl) brand new only at this moment. If I'd know if the 02S would be discounted, that would probably help me make that decision.


----------



## ducnsh

Where can I get 4.4mm plug chrome color for Blanche?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Vedemin said:


> Do you know if there will be any discounts on the DUW-02S during the 11.11 sale or earlier? I'm leaning towards the Lyre a tiny bit but it's incredibly expensive for my wallet. If the DUW-02S would be discounted by any significant amount, I'd be able to buy it but the Lyre is available to me for around 100$ equivalent (tax incl) brand new only at this moment. If I'd know if the 02S would be discounted, that would probably help me make that decision.



As far as I know now, no, there will not be. I will double check for you to make absolutely sure though, and get back to you.



ducnsh said:


> Where can I get 4.4mm plug chrome color for Blanche?



Please reach out us in our contact form on the site!


----------



## kefs

ducnsh said:


> Where can I get 4.4mm plug chrome color for Blanche?


Dunu site?


----------



## ducnsh

kefs said:


> Dunu site?





Sebastien Chiu said:


> As far as I know now, no, there will not be. I will double check for you to make absolutely sure though, and get back to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Please reach out us in our contact form on the site!


I have placed an order from Aliexpress "Dunu Official Store". Is it an authentic store?
Another question, from this thread, I thought that Dunu Blanche jacks are palladium-plated but the store on Aliexpress said that they are chrome-plated. So is it right or the spare plugs are exactly chrome-plated?


----------



## CodenameBK201

@Sebastien Chiu is the Hulk Pro currently considered Dunu's top of the line cable? I'm wondering how it compares to the Viridian. The Viridian seems to be pure silver, whereas the Hulk Pro is silver plated copper, correct? But the Hulk Pro is a heavier gauge. I'm wondering between the two options which you might recommend to pair with planar IEMs if I could only choose one?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

CodenameBK201 said:


> @Sebastien Chiu is the Hulk Pro currently considered Dunu's top of the line cable? I'm wondering how it compares to the Viridian. The Viridian seems to be pure silver, whereas the Hulk Pro is silver plated copper, correct? But the Hulk Pro is a heavier gauge. I'm wondering between the two options which you might recommend to pair with planar IEMs if I could only choose one?



You are correct on the material types. 

Responded to your PM.


----------



## CodenameBK201

Sebastien Chiu said:


> You are correct on the material types.
> 
> Responded to your PM.


@Sebastien Chiu This is probably an obvious question, and apologies if I sound super ignorant (cable upgrades are brand new territory for me) but is there some reason the Hulk Pro is considered the flagship despite being copper as opposed to, say, the Blanche? I was under the impression silver was considered the more expensive material.

Also, on a semi-related note, does Dunu have any plans to release a blue cable? I have a pair of Noble K10s that would look great with one if you offered it.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

CodenameBK201 said:


> @Sebastien Chiu This is probably an obvious question, and apologies if I sound super ignorant (cable upgrades are brand new territory for me) but is there some reason the Hulk Pro is considered the flagship despite being copper as opposed to, say, the Blanche? I was under the impression silver was considered the more expensive material.
> 
> Also, on a semi-related note, does Dunu have any plans to release a blue cable? I have a pair of Noble K10s that would look great with one if you offered it.



There are a lot of things that go into how expensive a cable is, including the braiding time that we put into it and quality of the material used ranging from strength to purity. It's not as a clean cut as silver = more expensive.

That is generally the case but not for more stuff. And no worries,  you can never ask a dumb question here.

As for a blue cable, no, but that's a great idea! I want one too for for my Odin!


----------



## CodenameBK201

Sebastien Chiu said:


> There are a lot of things that go into how expensive a cable is, including the braiding time that we put into it and quality of the material used ranging from strength to purity. It's not as a clean cut as silver = more expensive.
> 
> That is generally the case but not for more stuff. And no worries,  you can never ask a dumb question here.
> 
> As for a blue cable, no, but that's a great idea! I want one too for for my Odin!


Well, if a custom order for a blue cable is possible, please let me know? I'm literally about to pull the trigger on my second Dunu cable. I already own the DUW-02S, build quality is great but I want something more upgraded sonically and with a little more visual flair. So far the Viridian and Amber are probably your most visually attractive offerings.
Sonically, is the Hulk Pro considered to be better sounding than, say, the Blanche or the Viridian? And is there some reason the Blanche was discontinued?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

CodenameBK201 said:


> Well, if a custom order for a blue cable is possible, please let me know? I'm literally about to pull the trigger on my second Dunu cable. I already own the DUW-02S, build quality is great but I want something more upgraded sonically and with a little more visual flair. So far the Viridian and Amber are probably your most visually attractive offerings.
> Sonically, is the Hulk Pro considered to be better sounding than, say, the Blanche or the Viridian? And is there some reason the Blanche was discontinued?



We don’t do custom orders unfortunately.

I generally consider sonic of a cable to be more about personal preference and pairing rather than one better than another. It’s really up to you to decide.

The Blanche I believe was discontinued because of parts that we can’t find anymore.


----------

